# Which 1911 brand do you prefer?



## Method

Which 1911 brand do you prefer? If you could, list a reason why. Past/current experience? Feel, dependibility, accuracy? 

If it's not on the list, feel free to state another option.

I am looking to get a 1911. I know, I know....I just got my USP-C 9mm you say. Well I just can't help myself. :-D 

Let the debate begin.... :twisted:


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. I voted Springfield Armory because the last several examples I've seen and shot have had very, very good slide-to-frame and slide-to-barrel fit.
I'm speaking specifically of the Mil Spec and what was once called the GI Mil Spec.

I voted for the SA pistol for a couple of other reasons as well:

1. They seem to be in the price range that many can afford, and

2. They offer a "basic no frills" pistol that can be used as is for many and is still a good "base gun" for folks who might want to customize the gun a little or a lot or in between.

(A third reason for myself is that it doesn't have those darned forward slide serrations.)

At this moment, my standard Mil Spec has roughly 3600 rounds through it and the gun has yet to malfunction. Normally, it was cleaned after every range session whether 100 or 300 rounds were fired. I did shoot it w/o internal cleaning for 700 shots before I couldn't stand it any longer and cleaned it.

My particular SA Mil Spec was not altered much on the outside, but its internal parts were replaced and were tweaked by triggersmith, Teddy Jacobson. The trigger settled in at about 4 1/4 lbs and has remained constant.

As the sights were "on" from the factory, I have no intention of changing them.

The spur hammer used by Mr. Jacobson was bobbed and reshaped to eliminate hammer bite and I dressed down the sharp edges of the GI grip safety. For me, it is not as comfortable as a wide, fitted grip safety, but it is fine for a couple of hundred rounds at a time. Others might have no problem at all with more shots per session.

As it came from the factory, this Mil Spec grouped quite satisfactorily for me.









_Perhaps the changing of the grips is the most visible change on this Mil Spec. This one has never malfunctioned and accuracy has proven better than expected. The only other SA 1911-type handgun I own is a lightweight 5" gun I got several years ago. The one pictures is fitted better from the factory than my older gun and does group better._









_Not "Camp Perry accurate" to be sure, this is plenty good for my purposes._

Were I going to spend more at the get-go, I've had awfully good luck with STI's Trojan pistols.

Best.


----------



## 1911driver

*1911's*

My other is a LBC.....Les Baer.....although a custom gun....it is my all time favorite.....Mine is an SE in .38 Super.....my favorite caliber, as well.


----------



## 2400

This should have been mulitple choice.


----------



## michael t

There is only one and thats Colt. 
Never had a bit of trouble out of any of my Colts can't say that about the Para I had. or another brand X


----------



## Richard

I remain impressed with Kimbers and Springers but the Kimber gets the niod. I own a Custom Compact and it will shoot with full sized 1911s. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Dragon

That's a tough call. I like Springfield and Kimber a lot. I own a Kimber and have shot a friends a lot and both are excellent guns. I have shot a co-workers Springer and it was a great gun too. I guess since I own a Kimber I will go with them though.


----------



## Guest

Kimber! 8)


----------



## tony pasley

my best is a usgi made 1942 for oss by singer


----------



## kansas_plainsman

My Mil-spec Ultra compact Springfield


----------



## Guest

I don't have a 1911 style handgun, but I would have to choose either the original Colt or a Springfield.


----------



## Hal8000

I'll have to get a Springfield, then I can post with a better informed opinion... From my experiences so far, I'd have to say Kimber... Although Colt is a close second.


----------



## Bob Wright

Try the next gun show, or if you can get in touch with a gun collector's club. Maybe place it on consignment at you dealer's.

Couple of years back a friend of mine died. His nephew inherited his collection of military arms, but was not interested in keeping it. So he put the collection in the local gun shop, selling individual pieces.

The collector's came out of the woodwoork!

As I remember, some pieces were of little or no value, but the really good ones brought in fair prices. If I remember correctly, the dealer told me her commission was around $5000.

The commision was well worth it, not having to deal with each buyer or would-be buyer.

Just some thoughts.

Bob Wright


----------



## tex45acp

I had a little extra money from some real deals I have made over the years s0 I bought into the Wilson Combat line and have never looked back. My second choices will be my Springfields then Kimbers then Para's then those darn ole jumping ponies!!!


----------



## spacedoggy

What about the S&W line of 1911's. I don't hear much about them just my dealer tells me they are great guns.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have heard the sam ething. If I ever get another, I would consider one.


----------



## Mystro

_Jack Bauer's calendar goes from March 31st to April 2nd; no one fools Jack Bauer._ 
Looks like the Chinese may have fooled him this time! :-D

Back to business...
*Frame of reference*
1 History of 1911? or current 1911s trends?
2 Pistols with a purpose? or Pistols with a marketing plan?
3 Shoot everytime reliability? or finiciky range rod?
4 Half a dozen models to choose from? or a catalogue of options?

Anybody see where this is goin'? Throw out you magazine articles and listen to actual shooters. COLT, hands down. 8)


----------



## Shipwreck

Mystro said:


> _Jack Bauer's calendar goes from March 31st to April 2nd; no one fools Jack Bauer._
> Looks like the Chinese may have fooled him this time! :-D


Oh, he'll get out of it easy :wink:

Jack Bauer once told God he needed access, the event has since been
referred to as "The Big Bang."


----------



## Zerwas

Kimber is a good value for a pistol, but I prefer Springfield pistols. I have a TRP Professional and it works for me. I also like the SVI line of 1911 pistols as well. There are MANY good companies making fine 1911 style pistols.


----------



## Ala Dan

For me, in order of preference:

a) Les Baer Thunder Ranch 1911 .45 ACP

2) Springfield Armory WW-II G.I. replica / and Mil Spec

3) Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II


----------



## rjm713

I own and use a Rock Island Armory 1911. Its been absolutly perfect.No FTF or FTE with any ammo I've used so far. Best part is the price of $340 NIB out the door.


----------



## Navy87Guy

RJM713 beat me to it....I thought I would be the first to sing the praises of the humble RIA. I, too, got mine for under $350 and it's a tack driver! I bought it in part because I wanted to try my hand at gunsmithing. I changed out the grip safety, trigger, sights and hammer. Not because I had to -- but because I wanted to.

Here are some "before and after" photos of my Rock:



















I plan on using it for some USPSA 1911 Single Stack competition in the near future (when I find the spare time!)

Jim


----------



## Shipwreck

Those Rock RIver Armory guns can be had at a good price. It's just that everyone once in a while I read about one that is so out of spec that it can't even be fixed, nor can new parts be added. That's what has always kept me from jumping onto that wagon...


----------



## riot earp

I prefer springfields. I'm not gonna say the kimber or any of the rest are'nt good guns. Heres the reason I like springers.

1911's are not supposed to have firing pin blocks. If your too in competent to keep it cocked and locked safely you should'nt have one. 

Along time ago John Browning invented the perfect pistol. It only needed a few changes to get us to where we are today. Springfield Armory stays pretty close to that design. If I were going to buy a Kimber it would be the warrior. They biult it for the marines, and the marines told them to "keep your hands off of it". No firing block or series II crap on this one.


----------



## Charlie

:smt023 What Riot Earp said!


----------



## RONNIE J

*Kimber*

I must say I am very pleased with my CDP II in pro carry and full size but also have a full size stainless II that is bobtailed and a TLE that eats anything you put in it that are very near and dear.










Ron


----------



## Charlie

Looks like those grips are ready to strike at you! :-D


----------



## Brass Balls

Baers are my favorites. Hard fit, Kart barrels, excellent triggers, extremely accurate and reliable and they actually cost less than other brands of comparable quality.


----------



## Rustycompass

~ Springfield Armory is my choice ... for reasons that have already been said...


----------



## Baldy

My favorite is 1911 .45's by S&W. The Stainless steel one has over 2500rds through it without a hiccup. The PD scandium has about 700rds through with only one stove pipe, when I frist got it. I load my own, and I run evey thing but the kitchen sink through them.


----------



## Clyde

1 favorite ouch 

Colt 38Super LW Commander
or 
Kimber 38Super GM

In 45ACP - Colt 1991A1


----------



## levin

*Springfield*

I just purchased a Springfield Champion, PX9142L. Springfield suggests using 7 round mag and a 10 may work. So, any experience with 10 round mag in a champion? The frame is the same size as the full size only smaller slide and barrel.
Levin


----------



## waterburybob

IMO, the best *value* right now is the Smith & Wesson.

Good quality for the money.

When I have the money, I'm going to get an Ed Brown Executive Carry stainless. It's a Commander-sized gun with the Ed brown Bobtail.


----------



## Revolver

My 1911 is going to be one of those new Kahr M1911A1's. American made and military sepcs without being marked up in price.

The Iraqi Donald Zilkha, enemy to the Second Amendment and owner of Colt has forced me into boycotting all Colt products.


----------



## Shipwreck

waterburybob said:


> IMO, the best *value* right now is the Smith & Wesson.
> 
> Good quality for the money.
> 
> When I have the money, I'm going to get amn Ed Brown Executive Carry stainless. It's a Commander-sized gun with the Ed brown Bobtail.


Unfortunately, I don't see many S&W's in my area - if they have them, it's just the 4" black scandium and the Standard stainless model. Look at the S&W catalog - they manke tons of models now. No one here carries any other models - even at the Houston gunshows...


----------



## waterburybob

Shipwreck said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see many S&W's in my area - if they have them, it's just the 4" black scandium and the Standard stainless model. Look at the S&W catalog - they manke tons of models now. No one here carries any other models - even at the Houston gunshows...


That's surprising to me - they're all over the place up here.

Maybe that's because we're only about 50 miles from the factory in Springfield MA, though.


----------



## -gunut-

My vote was for Springfield! :smt1099


----------



## 44magFMJ

To list a "preference" it has to be assumed that whomever responds has tried them all.

I "prefer" the Colt cause that's the only one I've ever owned and fired.


----------



## Benzbuilder

No mater what brand you shoot or prefer. They all have one thing in common, they were all birthed from the original. The Colt. Immitation is the sincerist form of flattery.


----------



## J.R.

I have my 1 and "only" COLT Officer's s.s. and Springfield Armory Champion.I'd love a full size .45 down the road.Like to try and build my own someday??? 1911a1's are like chevy 350 motors what can you not do to them? Randall


----------



## smschulz

I personally own two ~ Colt Defender & Combat Elite & will get a Gold Cup in the future ~ they may not be as 'sexy' as the Kimbers (not going to start a futile Colt vs Kimber debate) but nothing beats their reliability. I would really like to have a Ed Brown Kobra though....


----------



## Baldy

All the big vendors at the gun shows down here in Florida have all you want in S&W,and all the different models. Smiths came out with two new ones but no price on them yet. Hot sellers in my area are S&W,Springfield,Colt,& Kimber.


----------



## Blastard

*Other*

Have a Kimber Pro CDP and love it. It has been as reliable as one could hope for and more accurate than I can shoot. Tried many brands before my purchase and the Kimber was the best that I could afford at the time. No regrets, but...

I selected OTHER because Kimber is not my favorite. 

After shooting every 1911 I could get my grubby hanks on, so far my favorite is a Les Baer TRP. However, my next purchase will most likely be a Wilson CQB Compact or Les Baer Stinger. I have found the commander size is hard to conceal and am looking for an officer size frame with a commander length slide.


----------



## gene

one that shoots


----------



## Shipwreck

Blastard said:


> After shooting every 1911 I could get my grubby hanks on, so far my favorite is a Les Baer TRP. However, my next purchase will most likely be a Wilson CQB Compact or Les Baer Stinger. I have found the commander size is hard to conceal and am looking for an officer size frame with a commander length slide.


\
Well, U are talking about high end guns. I'd love a Nighthawk, but doubt I can ever afford one.

Although, if I sell my telescope, and don't buy a PS90, I suppose I could save up another year or two and get one. But, unless I won the lottery, I don't think I would spend that much money on a 1911. I already payed for a $1200 one, and I much prefer my P99. As much as I like 1911s, I don't plan to spend that much or more on one again unless I just am rolling in the cash.

As for WIlson, I don't really like the nightsights that Wilson use. But the Les Baer guns and Ed Brown guns are nice


----------



## bambam

Well, I own a Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45ACP that I love the heck out of and today will take delivery of a 3" Kimber Ultra CDP II .45ACP for my personal carry gun. I think Kimber, Springfield Armory and Dan Wesson are three of the finest "production" guns made. All three seem to be very consistently high quality guns. That said, I think it's ironic that two of the most currently underrated 1911's made are also two of the oldest manufacturers...S&W and Colt. Anytime I read anything about the 1911's made by either of these companies it's overwhelmingly and very consistently positive. I'll have to say that even if I had the know-how I sure wouldn't want to go into production of 1911's in such an intensely competitive market. There are just soooooooo many brands that are extremely high quality and that's not even considering all the custom gun makers. It is indeed a VERY tough business to survive in. All the better for us though. :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :smt041 :smt041 :smt041 :supz: :supz: :supz: :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I almost bought a Colt at the beginning of the year. The quality control was horrible on this gun, and some off the other Colt 1911s I have seen. U almost have to start smithing the gun afterwards in order to get a decent trigger and other stuff. Maybe the very high end expensive Colts are better. And, maybe some of the older ones. But, I for one am not a Colt fanatic.


----------



## poncaguy

The new Taurus 1911. My friend has one, great shooting pistol, especially for $470 OTD.


----------



## clayshooter

Hi All:

New to this site this very minute. I am finding some very interesting reading here as well. I had the same dilemma about choosing a new 1911 a while back and, aside from anything custom and very expensive, my internet research seemed to indicate that the S & W lineup had all the features I wanted. I was first and foremost interested in reliability and everyone on other forums were saying that these pistols were very dependable. That was music to my ears because I had purchased my first 1911 as a retirement gift and ended up with a low end import that just doesn't work very well. So I ended up buying a Smith 108284 in stainless and have been shooting it in IDPA and USPSA for about 2 months and it has not had so much as a hiccup. I love this pistol. It had boiled down to the Smith, Kimber and Springfield for me. The Springfield just didn't seem to have what I wanted and I heard a lot of bad things about the Kimber extractors so the choice became easier. I understand Kimber had so much trouble with their external extractors that they went back to the internal. Aside from the fact that the Smith's external extractor doesn't look original, apparently they do know how to make them work reliable. Did I mention I love this pistol???? Oh yes, I think I said that once already. 

Bob


----------



## Guest

*Colt........*

*....quality, fit, finish, reliability are on par with everything out their now...I wouldn't say this a few years ago, 'cause Colt quality was non-existant...a lot has changed...recent purchases this year included a Series 70 in SS, a blue Series 70 Commander, and a WWII model; if Colts were no longer available, I would stick with the Springfield line, particularly the GI and Mil-spec models...the rest of the line is too ghetto fabulous for my tastes...as for the high dollar offerings from Wilson, Baer, Ed Brown, et al....just a monumental waste of money.:smt1099 *


----------



## billdeserthills

*Favorite 1911's*

in order of preference:
STI Edge .45
Kimber Ultra Ten II
Detonics Combatmaster MK 1&5


----------



## erh

*"Well..."*

I really like Ed Brown's & Wilson's for Semi-Custom 1911's... I also build them so I guess I should say I like Mine best...

I don't have "Pics" to speak of except my Newest E.B.; My Digi. Camera is "Shot..!"










I wish I could show Y'all some of MY personally built... It'll have to wait on a new Cam. & some NEW build's..!

E! :smt1099


----------



## Magnum

*Colt*

To me there is nothing like a Colt.


----------



## Flyingtiger

*Owned them all one time or another.*

I owned them all one time or another. Only one was flawless right out of the box and that was a Mitchell Arms 1995 Gold Series, I wish I still had it. Now I have a Llama IX-A fully worked and it out shoots my Sig P220 duty weapon.:smt071


----------



## wetidlerjr

Method said:


> Which 1911 brand do you prefer? If you could, list a reason why. Past/current experience? Feel, dependibility, accuracy?
> 
> If it's not on the list, feel free to state another option.
> 
> I am looking to get a 1911. I know, I know....I just got my USP-C 9mm you say. Well I just can't help myself. :-D
> 
> Let the debate begin.... :twisted:


In 1911s, I buy nothing but Colts. Look, features, quality, history. :mrgreen:


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

I don't actually own one, but would like some advice on one. My boyfriend is wanting a 1911, and I'm thinking of getting him one at some stage. He has always wanted a *Springfield Operator*, but because of their price, someone told him that the *Kimber Custom TLE/RL II* is just as good.

I'm of the opinion that if you are going to spend say $1000 on a gun, why not spend a couple hundred extra and get the one you really want. However, I'm just new to guns *and loving every minute of it*, and so I may be way off target with my line of thinking.

Anyone have any ideas/opinions on these two?

* Link to the Kimber Custom TLE/RL II http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/tlerl.php

* Link to the Springfield Operator http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-op.shtml


----------



## Shipwreck

I have had a Springfield TRP before (basically, the same as the TRP Operator w/o the rail) - It was a $1200 gun. It was not as accurate as past 1911s I have owned. It functioned w/o jams, but it never quite hit where I wanted it too. I also hated the sights. The TRP and the Operator U are talking about comes w/ night sights - only they are not your typical ones. They have barely noticeable silver circles around the tritium, instead of the nice white circles. I hated these sights. And,I have seen others complain about them on the 1911 forum before.

Most accurate 1911 I have personally owned in the past was a Kimber Tactical 2. If it were me, I'd buy a the stainless model of the Kimber you posted the link to. I love the night sights that Kimber uses as well.

But 1 piece of advice.... If your boyfriend WANTS that Springfield... He will never be satisfied until he gets it. If the other gun is better or worse, your boyfriend needs to come to that conclusion, or he will always lust after the Operator even though he owns the Kimber


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Hmm interesting. Especially the bit about the sights. However I've heard a lot of negative comments about the Kimber's external extractor, as well as other issues with them, and not being as agressive as the Springfield's with 20 LPI checkering (30 on the Kimber's). I think from what I've read on this forum, as well as calguns.net I think I'll go with the Springfield.

Anyway, thanks for the information.

Cheers...


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Kimber EE*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Hmm interesting. Especially the bit about the sights. However I've heard a lot of negative comments about the Kimber's external extractor, as well as other issues with them, and not being as agressive as the Springfield's with 20 LPI checkering (30 on the Kimber's). I think from what I've read on this forum, as well as calguns.net I think I'll go with the Springfield.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers...


Kimbers Externals are a thing of the past. I have a 5" and never have had one lick of trouble but many others have. Many of the problems were with shorter barrell lengths. Drive down to Berryville, AK and get him a Nighthawk he will love you forever. Mine is coming in about 8-10 weeks.


----------



## yankeedoodle

Shipwreck said:


> \
> Well, U are talking about high end guns. I'd love a Nighthawk, but doubt I can ever afford one.
> 
> I paid the extreme price just to get a Nighthawk......I had to take my wife to Branson for three days. The only reason I did was the Nighthawk plant is only 40 miles away. (OK OK the other reasons are to hurtful to mention----SHE won.):mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Wow, those Nighthawk's run at an extremely high price! Any specific model you'd recommend? Like Predator, Talon 5" or Vickers Tactical.


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Nighthawk*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Wow, those Nighthawk's run at an extremely high price! Any specific model you'd recommend? Like Predator, Talon 5" or Vickers Tactical.


I went with the Tallon Series in the 5" model. The reason is that you can customize this model with anything that you like. The Predator is a great gun but the Tallon shoots better than I can hold and I did not think that the extra weight up front would help me very much, BUT IT MIGHT OTHERS. I went with Nighthawk for alot of reasons but the main one is the ability to customize it anyway you want to and their great customer service. Not just lip-service, REAL customer service. The "smiths" at Nighthawk are real pro's and I had a ball just sitting down with them to order the product. Call them and talk to them you will see what I mean. I realize that the price is a little "pricey" but if it is in your range remember that this is not a "cookie cutter" gun and you do not have to wait a year or two to get a real custom gun. The reason my delivery is out 12 weeks is my fault. The finish I ordered is the Hard Chrome frame and Diamond Black slide. and they are at the mercy of the people who do this. Call them and request a catalog.
There are alot of great products out there this one just fit the bill for me.

Good Luck and Good shooting.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Well, it's not really about a money issue, as I somewhat believe that you get what you pay for. If you want quality, then 9 times out of 10 you have to fork over the extra $$. Hence why my opinion was to opt for the *Springfield Operator* over the *Kimber TLE/RL II*. The *Springfield Operator* would set you back between $1600-1800. An extra $400 or so would let you get the *Nighthawk Talon 5"*.

I will definitely look into those *Nighthawk's* though. From what I've seen just briefly, the *Talon 5"* is a very very nice looking piece. http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/images/nh-talon5_1_xl.jpg


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Hmm I've just noticed though, that the *Talon 5"* (I think that's the one) doesn't have a tac rail. But the *GRP Recon* does, as well as having the *Surefire X-200* attached. http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/images/nh-grpr_1_xl.jpg

Very interesting indeed. Just where exactly is that *Nighthawk *plant? lol


----------



## Mystro

*Like'em both, but...*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> I don't actually own one, but would like some advice on one. My boyfriend is wanting a 1911, and I'm thinking of getting him one at some stage. He has always wanted a *Springfield Operator*, but because of their price, someone told him that the *Kimber Custom TLE/RL II* is just as good.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that if you are going to spend say $1000 on a gun, why not spend a couple hundred extra and get the one you really want. However, I'm just new to guns *and loving every minute of it*, and so I may be way off target with my line of thinking.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/opinions on these two?
> 
> * Link to the Kimber Custom TLE/RL II http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/tlerl.php
> 
> * Link to the Springfield Operator http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-op.shtml


Have you looked at the new offering from WC?
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/new_carrycomp.asp
This CarryComp has really generated interest and it certainly caught my eye. Havn't shot one yet - but it's on the list.
Good luck!


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Mystro said:


> Have you looked at the new offering from WC?
> http://www.wilsoncombat.com/new_carrycomp.asp
> This CarryComp has really generated interest and it certainly caught my eye. Havn't shot one yet - but it's on the list.
> Good luck!


Very nice...


----------



## Mystro

I have yet to shoot anything that feels like a Colt in my hand, that shoots like a Colt, that performs like a Colt, or is a accurate as a Colt, right out of the box. A prudent shooter can customize the Colt to rival even the snappiest STIs, the "Stealth" Paras, and the "full whatever" Springers.
All my Colts are rock soild and solid performers! I even have a Kimber, it's OK, but, its' not a Colt!

It's a free country, and I understand many folks don't like Colt. 
*That's their problem!*

Regards,
Mystro


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Nighthawk*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Hmm I've just noticed though, that the *Talon 5"* (I think that's the one) doesn't have a tac rail. But the *GRP Recon* does, as well as having the *Surefire X-200* attached. http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/images/nh-grpr_1_xl.jpg
> 
> Very interesting indeed. Just where exactly is that *Nighthawk *plant? lol


The Tallon is available with the Recon Frame for $100.00 if you want to hang a headlight on your gun. IMO I do not see any use for this feature unless you are a LEO or just plain like it. As I said before you can just about get anything you like to customize this gun.

Berryville Arkansas is about 40 miles south of Branson, MO.

Wilson is also near Berryville, and Nighthawk is made up of quite a few of the Wilson employees who opened the Nighthawk plant just a few years ago.

Boy am I stupid, I just noticed that you would have quite a drive to get to the Nighthawk plant in Arkansas from near the Land of OZ. OOPs

Good Luck:smt1099


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

yankeedoodle said:


> Boy am I stupid, I just noticed that you would have quite a drive to get to the Nighthawk plant in Arkansas from near the Land of OZ. OOPs
> 
> Good Luck:smt1099


It's alright, I frequent the US every 10 weeks. The gun isn't for me, but for my boyfriend, and I know he wanted a tac rail on it.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Found this good review on the *Nighthawk's*. http://www.defensereview.com/article824.html


----------



## Wandering Man

ApocalypseWoman said:


> Found this good review on the *Nighthawk's*. http://www.defensereview.com/article824.html


Researching guns is fun, but online research is only 1/2 of the fun.

You really need to get out and test fire some of the guns you are interested in. I know this is supposed to be for your boyfriend, and you probably want to suprise him. But, shooting the gun (or a similar one) is very important.

If you can narrow the choice down to three or four, then you could find one or more ranges that let you rent the guns. Take him out to the range to fire the guns so that HE can make the choice.

To me, just going out with my loved one to test fire guns would make a great date.

Just my 2 penny's worth.

What ever you do, have fun, don't stress out about it.

WM


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Wandering Man said:


> Researching guns is fun, but online research is only 1/2 of the fun.
> 
> You really need to get out and test fire some of the guns you are interested in. I know this is supposed to be for your boyfriend, and you probably want to suprise him. But, shooting the gun (or a similar one) is very important.
> 
> If you can narrow the choice down to three or four, then you could find one or more ranges that let you rent the guns. Take him out to the range to fire the guns so that HE can make the choice.
> 
> To me, just going out with my loved one to test fire guns would make a great date.
> 
> Just my 2 penny's worth.
> 
> What ever you do, have fun, don't stress out about it.
> 
> WM


Oh I'm not stressed about it. I enjoy finding out about different brands etc. I understand that online research is not the same as trying it out for yourself, however it does have it's advantages, and the fact that it's all I can do at the present moment.

It's not a suprise for my boyfriend either. He's fully aware that I want to buy him one, and the topic is discussed very regularly *almost nightly* as we both research it.

About the date thing, he takes me shooting anyway and I love it. It's something that we both enjoy.

...and that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## yankeedoodle

*Nighthawk*



ApocalypseWoman said:


> Found this good review on the *Nighthawk's*. http://www.defensereview.com/article824.html


Good review. Thanks:smt1099


----------



## Spenser

ApocalypseWoman said:


> I don't actually own one, but would like some advice on one. My boyfriend is wanting a 1911, and I'm thinking of getting him one at some stage. He has always wanted a *Springfield Operator*, but because of their price, someone told him that the *Kimber Custom TLE/RL II* is just as good.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that if you are going to spend say $1000 on a gun, why not spend a couple hundred extra and get the one you really want. However, I'm just new to guns *and loving every minute of it*, and so I may be way off target with my line of thinking.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/opinions on these two?
> 
> * Link to the Kimber Custom TLE/RL II http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/tlerl.php
> 
> * Link to the Springfield Operator http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-op.shtml


I'm a big fan of the Kimbers. I have found almost no problems with them whatsoever. Basically, it seems that it's hard to screw up the 1911 design. Some of Springfield's stuff is imported, and works just as good as anything else out there. The Operator model you mentioned is USA built, if I'm not mistaken.

My opinion would be to go with the Kimber, but that's my opinion, and it's worth exactly what you paid for it....


----------



## Barry in IN

I voted Colt, but carry a Kimber.

I think Colts are better than anything else as "base guns" to have made into something great. None of the Colts come from the factory set-up like I want, although I could live with some.
I carry a Kimber because I got one that came set-up like I want. I have three, and they have all been fine. Colts are just made from better materials, in my opinion.


----------



## berkbw

*Favorite .45 (x) Other*

I REALLY enjoy building my own 1911s. So ... I vote for mine.

b-


----------



## Moe M.

spacedoggy said:


> What about the S&W line of 1911's. I don't hear much about them just my dealer tells me they are great guns.


 I have two of them, my first is the all steel classic model, Blued, spring and plunger type, novak low profile three dot sights, cherry grips, no front slide finger groves, it's got about three thousand rounds thru it of all kinds of good and junk ammo and has never missed a beat, accuracy is as good as my gold cup any day, I bought my second about three months ago, that one is a Titamium framed Commander sized gun, stainless all over except for the frame, great contrast in color, that one has the full lenght guide rod, front styrations and also sports the same novak sights, the grips again are really nice, but in 
cocobolo this time, this gun is easier to carry at a little over an inch shorter and at 28 ounces as opposed to the 41 ounces of my full sized steel 1911.
Both guns have most of the goodies that we used to have to pay for, like lowered ejection ports, beveled mag well, combat sights, beaver tail grip safety, checker mainspring housing, full length guide rods and springs and the price while not cheap is not bad considering what you get and what you don't have to do to them.
My only real concern was the external extractor which has been a problem in alot of semi-auto pistols, and one that is causing Kimber alot of problems lately, but stopping to consider that all of Smiths guns have used this system for decades with no trouble, I think S&W knows somethig that the rest doesn't about externals, so I took a chance and haven't had a problem, this new one now has about five hundred or more rounds through it and not one failure to feed or fire, it's been 100% reliable, and soon will have earned the right to be one of those that I would bet my life on.


----------



## reflection01

I do prefer the semi-custom guns. i have the following and each project a certain presence and character. i can's say which is ultimately the best, because they exhibit a varying degree of art, funtion and faults. however they all are remarkably accurate and reliable. here we go:

nhc predator

























sa trp op









les baer trs









wilson cqb









used to own a buch of stuff, but they are all gone and these are the final pieces that i believe are the best guns for me. couple of other additions would be a government sized Ed Brown and a commander sized NHC in the future. Enjoy.....


----------



## milquetoast

*favorite 1911s*

Kimbers or Springfields without the external extractor "improvement" and guns without the "improved" firing pin block, and without any locking device.

My next .45 may have to be the Kimber with the aluminum frame. I think a full-size Government Model with a lightweight frame would be the bees knees.


----------



## Shipwreck

That's a sweet looking Nighthawk


----------



## reflection01

Shipwreck said:


> That's a sweet looking Nighthawk


hello shipwreck,

are you going to get that personal nhc? i saw your postings in various forums spelling out the specific features you would want on your nhc. hope you get one soon. regards and take care.

By the way, CASPIAN makes an arched, checkered or smooth MSH if you want one.


----------



## hillmillenia

*ongoing...*

I carry a SS Springfield mil-spec though the only original parts are the frame,slide,barrel,trigger and safety. I like it cause it's low maintenance and reliable. I prize my Blue Colt srs. 70 reissue. sise by side, it's a finer weapon. not as thick as the Springfield, it is a superior product period. That doesn't mean it's anymore reliable then my Springer, just finer. Funny thing is, After modifying the SA to get up to par, I've probably got more money in it then the Colt!:smt108


----------



## Tigerseye

For all day carry, I like mly Colt Officer's ACP Lightweight.

For Bullseye shooting, I like a Caspian/Springfield gun I've had for several years.

For house protection, I like my Taurus PT1911 backing up the Mossberg 500.

My "barbeque gun" is a Colt Gold Cup modified by Cylinder & Slide.

Tigerseye


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

COLT! Enough Said!


----------



## Smokeless

I voted Colt. Never a malfunction right out of box. No so called break in period. Have yet to experience a malfunction with my Colts. Same for the two I gave to my two oldest grand sons. I do have a new unfired Colt so knock on wood. My Les Baer PII had some return to batter issues but only had to finger push slide forward. Typical of LB. Merry Christmas to all, Smokeless


----------



## azqkr

Prefer the SA's myself. Been carrying an SA gov model [ milspec ] since 82 thats got over 35K through it.

Presently carry an SA milspec Champion LW most of the time in the cooler weather. When it warms up considerably here in the desert, I revert to the G17 or G26.

Brownie


----------



## jimg11

*Favorite 1911 brand*

Back in the 1960's as a young Police officer I read a lot by Jeff Cooper and purchased a well worn 1911a Colt WW2 veteran for the price of $35. The dealer also had a National Match Kit (Slide complete with adjustable sights and National Match barrel) for the price of $35 also. I bought it also. The NM barrel fit the stock Gun and the combo was quite good. I did some target shooting with the adjustable sighted slide but the sharp sights usually cleared my holsters with leather fuzz on the front sight so I used the stock sighted slide for duty. I did a lot of shooting with it and was quite comfortable patroling our small town. Unfortunately some town folks commented about my cocked and locked .45 to the Chief and he strongly suggested that I use a .38 revolver. We struck a deal and I carried my model 58 S&W in .41 Mag. which looked conventional enough for the Chief.


----------



## OJ

> To me there is nothing like a Colt.


I agree with Magnum - It needs that little horse on the side for best balance!

These are my Colt's Series 70 45 ACP Government Models. Top one made in late 1970 and bottom one (repro) I just bought new in August. The only mods they have are the Gunsite Low Mount Thumb Safety models, extra strength firing pin springs, flat MSH replace the arched ones, and, on the original - King's Hardballer sights replaced the original tiny ones and the collet bushing has been replaced with a solid one.










I can't honestly say neither has NEVER malfunctioned but, only very rarely and, most of the time, it was not the fault of the pistol - usually magazines.

:smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## tjq

Having only been a 1911 owner since 1500 EST today, and having gone directly to the range with my new Kimber....I would have to vote Kimber. What a great gun!


----------



## spacedoggy

tjq said:


> Having only been a 1911 owner since 1500 EST today, and having gone directly to the range with my new Kimber....I would have to vote Kimber. What a great gun!


Congrat pic please


----------



## martial_field

For IPSC competition, most shooters opt for the SV or STI wide body 1911s.
In limited division, you can use 140 mm mags that hold up to 20 rds of .40 S&W ammo. Of course, the drawback is that these guns are expensive usually costing $1,500 to $3,000 (or more for open guns with compensatgors and scopes) but one must pay for his/her hobbies if it really trips your trigger, so to speak. 
:smt098


----------



## Shipwreck

reflection01 said:


> hello shipwreck,
> 
> are you going to get that personal nhc? i saw your postings in various forums spelling out the specific features you would want on your nhc. hope you get one soon. regards and take care.
> 
> By the way, CASPIAN makes an arched, checkered or smooth MSH if you want one.


Sorry, I didn't notice this until now...

I ended up buying a PS90 w/ the money instead. I thought about it a lot, but chose that...


----------



## Texasdoc

I have had a lot of 1911 and the Kimber has been my best gun ,I do like the Colts (older ones ) and the Nighthawks,STI and Ed Browns do make me think more about getting one .

here is my Procarry










Doc


----------



## screwman

I kinda like my Wilson. Kinda pricey but good.

Mike


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting to see the results and Para Ordinance's place in the poll....


----------



## J.R.

I went with the COLT for the simlpe reason it's in Stainless Steel and looks PURDY. My S.A. keeps on ticking but it's like a Chevy 350 engine and needs tweeking to make me happy. Love to get full sized Rock Island kit and make my own the way I'd like it. Hands down the 1911 is the only way to go! Sorry Shipwreck,you can do so much with this gun just like the 350 Chevy.


----------



## extremist

*Smith & Wesson 1911s*

I voted for Smith & Wesson 1911s:

- Own Several
- All work and are accurate
- Smith & Wesson Service/Support is the best (if you need it - which I haven't)










James


----------



## Rustycompass

very nice hardware !!! ........... :smt023


----------



## Baldy

Very nice pistols there Extremist. Looking good.


----------



## rob61590

man those are some nice guns :smt023


----------



## rob61590

and i would have to go with smith&wesson


----------



## big dutchman

anyone have an opinion of the rock island armory 'twin pines' 1911? i was at a gun shop tonight that had one for $340.


----------



## LoneWolf

Looks like it Para ord. for me since how after all thats what I just picked up today at the gunshow :smt023


----------



## leper65

I like my Dan Wesson's. If I had to go high dollar, probably a Wilson Professional.


----------



## pondhill

In Mass you can not buy a new Colt,Kimber or Springfield.:smt086


----------



## Linkinlog

I love my Rock Island 1911 Tactical. It has been flawless right out of the box plus I only paid $425. Their customer service is #1. Ivan, the US rep, hangs out on the forums over at m1911.org and will take care of any issues you have. Unfortunately, more people are starting to find out about them so their prices are increasing :smt076 :mrgreen:

Forgot to add a pic...


----------



## Sean

Springfield gets my vote....and here's why.

I have owned Colt, Kimber, Dan Wesson, and STI. I have since sold ALL of the above EXCEPT a .38 Super Colt Combat Commander that my father owned, and a slicked up Officer's ACP in .45ACP that my father gave me as a backup gun when I was still a LEO.

I now go with Springfield Armory exclusively.

The smartest money I have EVER spent on a 1911 was two years ago when I bought my first SPRINGFIELD ARMORY LOADED 5". It outshot the Kimber I had been carrying, and was more reliable than the STI I also owned.

I was absolutely won over to the Springer.

My next 1911 is going to be a Springfield Armory Micro Compact...as soon as it gets into my local shop.

If I like the Micro Compact as much as my beloved Glock 30 as a carry piece, I may even start carrying a 1911 again.


----------



## Wandering Man

Sean was this your quote ... or 2400's?

*"Wow, that was fun...are we calling my wife or YOUR wife to bail us out?"*

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

WM


----------



## james

Right out of the box I'ed have to vote for Kimber. Here's why. Until the prices went crazy you could pick one up for what a Taurus costs now. I have never found any fault or isues with mine. I have one or more 1911's except Wilson:STI or othe high end Guns. My Kimbers,Springfield,Taurus, and Colts, are all 100% reliable. The Kimber Target I own will shoot under 2" at 50yards off the bench. The others 2-3" at 25 yards.
James


----------



## drifter44

*What 1911 brand do you prefer?*

I voted S&W but I also have a Springfield. I have had at times ,Paras,Colts,Coonan Arms,Kimber,Randall,AMT Hardballer. I love them all I just can't seem to keep any of them very long.:smt068


----------



## 45fan

rjm713 said:


> I own and use a Rock Island Armory 1911. Its been absolutly perfect.No FTF or FTE with any ammo I've used so far. Best part is the price of $340 NIB out the door.


Hi. not to knock your RIA, but I heard that the 1911's from the Phillippines (RIA, High Standard, & Charles Daley) had soft locking lugs in the slide. Any problems?


----------



## akr

I like the only one I ever shot, the Sig Revolution XO.


----------



## Ole Cypress

riot earp said:


> I prefer springfields. I'm not gonna say the kimber or any of the rest are'nt good guns. Heres the reason I like springers.
> 
> 1911's are not supposed to have firing pin blocks. If your too in competent to keep it cocked and locked safely you should'nt have one.
> 
> Along time ago John Browning invented the perfect pistol. It only needed a few changes to get us to where we are today. Springfield Armory stays pretty close to that design. If I were going to buy a Kimber it would be the warrior. They biult it for the marines, and the marines told them to "keep your hands off of it". No firing block or series II crap on this one.


RIOT EARP, COULD YOU ELABORATE ON THIS FOR ME. I AM CONSIDERING BUYING EITHER A KIMBER 1911 OR A SPRINGFIELD, THIS COULD MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR ME.
THANKS,

OLE


----------



## RandyC

Yep, this should have been multiple choice.

I like pretty much all of 'em. But if I was to go shopping right now, I'd probably check out the Colts first.

That said, my every day carry is a series 1 Kimber and it's been a good one.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

*tough call*

I'm a 1911 guy first and foremost with one rather important caviat, that they work. After 2 Springfield Ultra Compacts, 1 Pro and 1 very nice stainless mil spec that failed to feed and eject from the start I am done with Springfield. Many have had good experiences but mine have been a disappointment. For those of us who are not savy gun smiths and do not relish sending our handguns across country to have work done dependability from the start means a lot. Kimber has also had it's issues but I have a pre series compact stainless aluminum that is working well for me as well as a full size custom classic stainless series II that never hicupped. From what I've owned I'll vote Kimber but admit that I am starting to think the Colt guys are on to some thing with the everything else is a compromise perspective. My next full size will be sporting a horsey unless I can trade a kidney in towards a Wilson. :mrgreen: YMMV

Peace,

Tuefelhunden


----------



## DRAEGER

*Taurus Pt1911*


----------



## XD-45

akr said:


> I like the only one I ever shot, the Sig Revolution XO.


+1:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy

Linkinlog said:


> I love my Rock Island 1911 Tactical. It has been flawless right out of the box plus I only paid $425. Their customer service is #1. Ivan, the US rep, hangs out on the forums over at m1911.org and will take care of any issues you have. Unfortunately, more people are starting to find out about them so their prices are increasing :smt076 :mrgreen:
> 
> Forgot to add a pic...


I almost picked one up last gun show but the price was so low (low 400) I was afraid. Then I started to ask around the range and found two people who had them and love them. I won't turn one down now.


----------



## clic2323

if you can find one go with the remington rand mine has never hickuped and it is 64 years old i changed some parts for looks but original barrel is still there and still shoots tight groups :buttkick:


----------



## BRSmith

My first one is a Charles Daly EFS, 2nd one is a Springfield mil-spec SS.:smt023


----------



## mvslay

Having owned Kimber, Para, and Springfield I must say that the Kimber is my favorite. In all fairness though the Springfield was one of their lesser models that is now discontinued. I carried a CZ 75B when I got my CCL. I chose that gun because of it's high capacity. Having a need for a shorter pistol I then bought the Springfield. It was a compact .45 with a double stacked mag. In my hands it was wildly inaccurate (mostly because of my woefull pistol skills at the time ). I believe the Kimber Stainless Ultra Carry II was my next pistol. I was a bit wary of going to a 7 round mag from a 16, but from the first round (which was dead center of mass 3" high) I've never thought twice about using it as my primary CCW. I have a para 14 that does nicely too. It is far too large to carry concealed on a regular basis.


----------



## stormbringerr

what charlie, said riot earp said.....


----------



## JimmySays

I have owned a Colt, Kimber, Taurus and Springfield 1911. I currently have a Para P14. Its hard to beat 15 rounds of 45acp in a 1911 style pistol. Ought to be against the law.Well I guess it is in some places. I am drifting now.
John Moses Brownings designed Colt model 1911 and all that followed with the Colt name are great. My next pistol will be the Colt O1070XSE, it feels good and I hope it's a great shooter.
I often wish old John Browning himself started making 1911 clones after he left Colt. Now that would have been a pistol!


----------



## Dr.K

Kimber baby, YEAH!


----------



## rootn.tootn

*How about a Hybrid*

My vote is for this beauty. Les Baer slide & frame, Wilson Combat match barrel and parts, Dlask trigger, Grips by Carbon Creation. Built and tuned by TT Custom.


----------



## Gila Jorge

Toss up between Les Baer and NightHawk but then there are other autos
that are favorites byt these are the 1911 favorites.


----------



## a1huntingsupply

My vote is for Springfield. Why? cost, quality, accuracy, dependability :smt1099


----------



## CptGonzo

Shipwreck said:


> Those Rock RIver Armory guns can be had at a good price. It's just that everyone once in a while I read about one that is so out of spec that it can't even be fixed, nor can new parts be added. That's what has always kept me from jumping onto that wagon...


Actually it's not a Rock River Armory, that's a completely different gun and quite a bit more expensive I might add. R.ock I.sland A.rmory is by Armscor (Twin Pines, etc.) and other than my Wilson CQB Compact and Enfield No.2 Mk I*, has to be the finest firearm I've had the pleasure of owning.

Not finding too many people having many issues with sweet lovin RIA's these days that aren't, as we say in the developer's biz, "an issue somewhere between the keyboard and the chair." :smt023


----------



## easher

*Best Bang For The Buck*

TAURUS PT1911

LOTS OF CUSTOM FEATURES
FORGED FRAME,SLIDE,BARREL
TIGHT FITTING TACK DRIVER

AND BEST OF ALL, LIFETIME GUARANTEE :mrgreen:


----------



## easher

*My new choice TAURUS!!!!!*

I have been shooting and carrying 1911's for over 15 years.
I have had the good fortune to shoot some fine custom house pistols and if money was no object, I would be very happy with any LB,EB,WC,NC.
But as a lowly public servant, my budget is limited. You may not believe this, but the best bang for your buck in a 1911 is without a doubt the Taurus PT1911.
The gun I purchassed had excellent fit and finish, a very good feeling trigger, and out of the box put 8 rds into a half [email protected]
While I am not a big fan of Heine sights, they work well.
This is my new carry/competition gun and I have no reservations about recommending this gun to the new 1911 owner or anyone else who wants a good reliable 1911 with many features that are extra on other companies guns.
:smt023


----------



## crankshop1000

I voted for Rock Island Armory. Great 1911 for the money.


----------



## Torquem

I really enjoyed my kimber TLE/RL II. It shot much better than I could and was very very well made. I'm not a big fan of the finish on their SS pistols, but it was one tough cookie. Very well balanced.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

rjm713 said:


> I own and use a Rock Island Armory 1911. Its been absolutly perfect.No FTF or FTE with any ammo I've used so far. Best part is the price of $340 NIB out the door.


I also have the RIA's and their reliability is as good if not better then any high end 1911 w/o special mod's or twicking and their sevice is he best I have ever seen if you need it for some reason. The price is also great, this pair were $425 each. Also the full size has out shot Kimber, Para P14 and my Sig P220 45ACP and never any failures of any kind. Only one of those mentioned has been as reliable as my Rock, and that is the Sig P220 which is also box stock. The other two belong to friends and have regular FTF, FTRTB or FTE from being ammo sensitive, fouling sensitive or some other silly thing, the Rocks have never had that problem. Another friend got rid of his Para LDA for a Rock Tactical Officers like mine, one secission shooting mine was all it took. He has since picked up another RIA in 38 Super for pin shooting, and that thing is a tack driver.


----------



## JohnnyI

I have Colt, Kimber Stainless Target, and Springfield EMP.

The Kimber and Springfields are very similar overall builds. The Springfield seems to have the slight advantage to detail.


----------



## stormbringerr

*s.a.*

since i bought one last weekend,i will say SPRINGFIELD. i have always liked springfield the best long before i bought my s.a. mil-spec


----------



## Loadmaster

I like my Sig alot.


----------



## SSGT SAVAGE

*All of them?*

Of course everyone knows who invented the 1911, everything else is a copy. I see many Kimber fans here but I refuse to buy a Kimber due to the fact that they actually print in their manuals to break it in with 500 rounds first. I feel that a handgun (especially a high dollar one) should work out of the box.

If I had to line them up I would go in this order;

1 - Colt
2 - Les Baer
3 - Wilson Combat
4 - Sig Sauer
5 - Springfield


----------



## 45 doctor

*Which 1911 do you prefer?*

My 1911 of choice is Dan Wesson. I own two at the present time. One is a
C-Bob .45 acp ( my carry gun) the other is the PM7, 5" in .45 acp. These
gun have some of the smoothest actions I have ever felt. I almost got the 
Springfield loaded model until I racked the slide on the Dan Wesson. It was no question as to which one was going home with me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I voted Springfield mainly because you can still get one of the lower priced ones and have a pretty nice 1911. If you watch prices on them notice they are going up fast! It seems people are looking at them more now as a starter pistol for a custom job. I have to say though one of the best buys out of the box is that Taurus PT-1911. I mean look at what's in them..they can't help but shoot well if you're doing your part. I do wonder what makes their price drop so hard from new to 95% used. 

Speaking of the PT1911, me and a friend of mine had seen where they had made some in a 9mm and 40s&w but I have yet to see one anywhere. The price guides even talk about hem but I'm starting to believe it to just be some myth put out by Taurus to make me crazy(er). Has anyone seen any of these?:watching:


----------



## Method

I haven't been here in a while but it's nice to see the thread I started is still going strong.

My interest in guns has been renewed due to my new choice of employment. I have to go to some pretty nasty places sometimes and I'm tired of not being armed considering I went out and bought a pistol in addition to obtaining my CCW and I have yet to carry it!!!

I love my HK USPC 9mm but it's to big for me. The gun is obviously smaller than some of the weapons you guys carry but for me it just isn't something that I would want to carry everyday.

I'm leaning towards going to a snubby but I've also looked at the Glock 26, HK P2000, and others. I need to make up my mind. LOL


----------



## Cabinetman

I'm a pretty big fane of Les Baer although now I own an Ed Brown and it is very well made. I have yet to shoot the Brown so at this point I'm still a Baer fan.


----------



## HK9

I have a Kimber Pro Raptor And a Sig P220. I like them both but the Kimber is a real tackdriver!


----------



## JJTowman

i have a kimber and so far very happy with it


----------



## kcdano

Rock Island Armory RIA. Real nice gun for the money.


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Not many opinions on the Sig Sauer line of 1911's on this forum, any reasons why not??? I've been looking 
at the  Revolution Nitron. I would like to hear your comments/opinions.

Thanks....


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That sig is a good one..I'd expect nothing less from Sig Sauer though:smt033


----------



## danelizer

Good Lord! I love them all. Even the ones that don't work as well as others. I have a S&W, Kimber, and I just ordered a Nighthawk T3.


----------



## Rachel

_DETONICS,sorry no pics I cannot figure out how to post any_


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Well, I recently picked up a loaded Rock island thinking it would be a decent project gun. I have been really surprised to see that to performs really well!

It's not enough to make me want to change my stand on Springfield. I still believe that they are the best I've had the pleasure to own but I'll not just overlook the RIA like U wold have a couple years ago.:smt023


----------



## plissken

My Dan Wesson CBOB is about as sweet as I need.


----------



## scottl

They may not be tops in poll but I got a Para LTC over the weekend.


----------



## Joeshwa24

If you’re looking for the $500 to $700 range: Springfield
If you’re looking for the $700 to $1200 range: Kimber
If you’re looking for $1200 to well I guess I’m single again range: Wilson Combat

I personaly am a Kimber guy... I have never shot one that wasnt awesome. I really like both of mine.


----------



## Living in the war zone

I was such a Colt fan for so long. Not that I'm anti colt now, I picked up a Kimber custom II a few weeks ago and I just really like it. I'm not opposed to owning another colt somewhere down the road. but I'm enjoying this kimber.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

scottl said:


> They may not be tops in poll but I got a Para LTC over the weekend.


Those para's are damn good pistols. You'll really like getting that one dirty:smt023


----------



## HadEmAll

I voted other, because even though I've got a Kimber Classic series 1 that is now perfectly reliable, it took about 2 years, lots of ammo, some Wilson parts, and lots of cussing to get that way. It always has been very accurate I must say.

I fully intend to acquire a Les Baer.


----------



## Teuthis

*Kimber*

I have always shot mispec style 1911's and loved them. They are not tack drivers, but they are reliable and more than adequate for self defense shooting. But now I have encountered the Kimber, and I am impressed. I am considering selling a couple of guns I do not use, so I can purchase the Kimber without feeling the damage. Who knows? I just might!


----------



## Guest

I voted Kimber, the one I have has not had the first problem and I like the way it looks. But the next time at the range, it may be nothing but problems, hope not.:smt1099
Ken


----------



## submoa

Springfield for utility.
SVI for show.
Tussey custom for fit.
STI for go.

Ultimately, I'd rather have a gunsmith build a frankenstein'd 1911 for me.


----------



## oak1971

My Les Baer was a nice start and then went to John Harrison for some personal touches. My Dan Wesson Valor is the best for the money. All forged frame and slide and tool steel trigger group, like the Baer.

Baer/Harrison














































Valor


----------



## gmaske

*PARA *
Actually it's the only brand I've had the plesure to shoot so far so I don't have any depth to my opinion.:buttkick:
But the one I got sure is nice and it shoots good tooo :smt023


----------



## Teuthis

Well Riot, the military never carried them cocked and locked. And I think using proper tactics, and keeping tactical advantage are going to obviate a real need for most quick draw techniques for the armed citizen. I am not denegrating "cocked and locked". I carry that way in the field, and sometimes concealed. But it is not necessary, and it was not necessarily a prime intention with the origial design. 

The firing pin block will allow people concerned with safety to carry the 1911 chambered but not cocked. Better yet, one can carry in the classic military style and practice racking the slide as the weapon is drawn. It does work. There is more than one way to use the 1911 effectively. 

Mindset, and maintaining tactical advantage are more important in self defense for the armed citizen, than quick draw techniques.


----------



## gmaske

*A little side note!*

When I was looking at diffrent companies to buy my first 1911 I pretty much narrowed it down to a Springfield or Para. I had a question for both companies of diffrent natures. Both were pretty easy questions. The only one to reply was Para. I carried on a brief but running conversation over several days that expanded to other areas. The guy I was talking to was cheerful and helpful to a fault and always answered within 24. I bought the Para. I felt really good about the kind of customer service they offered before and after the sale. Springfield has yet to reply.
Something to think about if you're lookin to buy :smt023


----------



## submoa

Teuthis said:


> Well Riot, the military never carried them cocked and locked.


Current military issue users, USMC Force recon (refurb selected M1911A1s), MCSOCOM Det-1 (Kimber ICQBs) and Delta, carry condition one.



Teuthis said:


> The firing pin block will allow people concerned with safety to carry the 1911 chambered but not cocked.


Condition Two is problematic for several reasons, and is the source of more negligent discharges than the other conditions. When you rack the slide to chamber a round in the 1911, the hammer is cocked and the manual safety is off. There is no way to avoid this with the 1911 design. In order to lower the hammer, the trigger must be pulled and the hammer lowered slowly with the thumb onto the firing pin, the end of which is only a few millimeters away from the primer of a live round. Should the thumb slip, the hammer would drop and fire the gun. Not only would a round be launched in circumstances which would be at best embarrassing and possibly tragic, but also the thumb would be behind the slide as it cycled, resulting in serious injury to the hand. A second problem with this condition is that the true 1911A1 does not have a firing pin block and an impact on the hammer which is resting on the firing pin could conceivably cause the gun to go off, although actual instances of this are virtually nonexistent. Finally, in order to fire the gun, the hammer must be manually cocked, again with the thumb. In an emergency situation, this adds another opportunity for something to go wrong and slows the acquisition of the sight picture.

Firing pin blocks did not get introduced until Series 80 Colts. It is not guaranteed to be included in all 1911s.



Teuthis said:


> Better yet, one can carry in the classic military style and practice racking the slide as the weapon is drawn. It does work. There is more than one way to use the 1911 effectively.


Condition 3, or Israeli carry, that you recommend requires the gun to be carried without a round in the chamber. The draw requires you thumb the safety prior to racking the slide or carry with the thumb safety off. Some of the real expert trainers can do an Israeli draw faster than most of us can do a simple draw, but for most of us, the Israeli draw adds a degree of complexity, an extra step, and an opening for mistakes in the process of getting the front sight onto the target.

For me, Israeli carry is tactically disadvantageous since it requires 2 hands and announces your position with the racking noise.

The reason for Israeli Carry is because in Israel ~ "Street Crime" is not a problem. Terrorism is the problem.

Israeli carry was developed early in the creation of the state of Israel due to a lack of standardization of weapons. It used to be that any Israeli Citizen could go to the police station and request a firearm for the day. 
Since all of the firearms that were "loaned out" were of different "makes and models" the standard (less confusing) way for the average citizen to carry them all was magazine fully loaded...with the chamber empty and whatever "safety controls" in the OFF position. That way ANY make of firearm could be "made ready to fire" just by racking the slide & pulling the trigger. The citizen requesting a firearm might get a DIFFERENT gun every day. So by using Israeli Carry Method...that "ordinary person" could safely carry any defensive firearm without learning the specific controls for every type of firearm.


----------



## cmanhome

*My 1911 el cheapo*

I just picked up a llama 1911 replica ( I know it's way down on the list, but a fella has to start somewhere ). It is a very tight feeling gun and looks like new, it came with rubber grips, so I made a set of grips out of Zebra wood for it and it looks pretty good with them on.
My last grips made were from Cocobolo wood and it is hard to work with.
One of these days I may become a bonifide grip maker, I am starting to get the hang of the process. Will post some pictures this weekend of them.
cmanhome
--------------------------------------------------------------NRA Member 
Florida CWP holder
llama 45acp Max-1, 1911 style semi
Kel-Tek P32 acp
Bersa Thunder 380 DLX 
Taurus PT92SS 
S&W SW40ve 
Accu-Tek 380 
S&W 38 Special 
Browning BDA380 
CZ 70 
High Point 45acp semi
High Point C9 
Taurus PT25 (wife's) 
Beretta 25 acp (wife's) 
Soon to have more added to my collection....


----------



## MikeTz

Other:

1. Les Baer PII is the gun I soot most accurately

2. Wilson Combat CQB, takes a lickin and keeps on tickin


----------



## skoro

I have only one 1911, and it's a Colt.


----------



## Roger Norris

Colt. Preferably a Combat Commander


----------



## Shipwreck

I like this Springfield I got about a month or so ago :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've bought, sold, traded a lot of 1911's over the years and I still have a few. Out of all of them I like my my old Springfield best. i have a couple Para's and they are really great guns..I just get that lovin' feeling when I get the old girl out of the safe for a little fun time. Here she is with the other kids (Springer has the elk grips)

















 I just can't help whipping out pics of the kids when I get a chance:smt083


----------



## Playboy Penguin

Even though I voted Colt as the best over-all 1911 brand (nothing beat the Original) my favorite individual 1911 is my Springfield Loaded Champion. 

*My favorite 1911*









*A close second*


----------



## Jump Boot

I have a Les Baer PII and a series 70 Colt Gold Cup,A 70 series Colt Mil spec and a series 80 Colt. The series 70 Colts are my thing.They served me well in the Nam. I am just partial to Colts but in all reality,if it is a 1911 of any brand,it is all good.


----------



## Big_Jim

Mine is a Springfield but I like Kimber and 
colts too.


----------



## tink

*Tink's S&W 1911Sc*

When I decided I wanted to buy a 1911, I originally looked at Kimber TLE II. They make a very fine gun. But when I went to the gun shop they had a two year old "new in box" S&W 1911Sc too. So I compared the S&W side-by-side with the Kimber. The S&W was $100 less money than the Kimber. The fit and finish on the S&W was superb. The wooden grips on the S&W were gorgeous. I liked the idea of owning a genuine S&W and figured I could not go wrong buying a gun from a legendary company like S&W. So I bought the S&W and lived happily ever after:










TINK


----------



## Shipwreck

Very nice gun!


----------



## dannyb

*A very cultured frankenstein?*

OK OK, I confess. 
I was at one of the local gun shops and saw an Ed Brown Jeff Cooper commemorative model. When I picked it up, the chain link checkering, grip safety, and overall balance felt like it had been custom fitted to my hand. Only problem was that it was combat sight instead of target sight. So I asked how hard it would be to get the chain link with target. The reply was that it don't come that way - the Special Forces had the chain link, the executive target slide was cut for the Bo-mar sights. So they kinda frankensteined the slide to the frame and added fiberoptic front (because of light conditions at the indoor range that I shoot at most often), I have this bizarred 1911 that I will second Charlton Heston's sentiments on.

It's gorgeous, it hasn't burped on anything that I've fed it, it practically leaps into my hand when I reach for it. It eats the center out of pretty much anything downrange as long as I've had enough sleep the night before. My wife says that it counts as my next 10 birthday presents. It's a once in a lifetime thing, I'll never do anything like this again. But I'm really really glad that I did.:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

dannyb said:


> OK OK, I confess.
> I was at one of the local gun shops and saw an Ed Brown Jeff Cooper commemorative model. When I picked it up, the chain link checkering, grip safety, and overall balance felt like it had been custom fitted to my hand. Only problem was that it was combat sight instead of target sight. So I asked how hard it would be to get the chain link with target. The reply was that it don't come that way - the Special Forces had the chain link, the executive target slide was cut for the Bo-mar sights. So they kinda frankensteined the slide to the frame and added fiberoptic front (because of light conditions at the indoor range that I shoot at most often), I have this bizarred 1911 that I will second Charlton Heston's sentiments on.
> 
> It's gorgeous, it hasn't burped on anything that I've fed it, it practically leaps into my hand when I reach for it. It eats the center out of pretty much anything downrange as long as I've had enough sleep the night before. My wife says that it counts as my next 10 birthday presents. It's a once in a lifetime thing, I'll never do anything like this again. But I'm really really glad that I did.:smt023


So let us _see _it!

WM


----------



## oak1971

Joeshwa24 said:


> If you're looking for the $500 to $700 range: Springfield
> If you're looking for the $700 to $1200 range: Kimber
> If you're looking for $1200 to well I guess I'm single again range: Wilson Combat
> 
> I personaly am a Kimber guy... I have never shot one that wasnt awesome. I really like both of mine.


If you can find a Wilson for 1200 let me know. I'll take 2.


----------



## JONSCH

it has to be made in germany if you want the best quality. thats why they cost more but they still sell the same amount as the cowboy made ones


----------



## hideit

I just don't understand why Springfield is getting the votes it is.
Guess that is because this is a forum and not a real scientific poll.

Springfield sold 5,679 45s in 2006
Kimber sold 57,851 45s in 2006

ATF data is not in for 2007 YET


----------



## DevilsJohnson

hideit said:


> I just don't understand why Springfield is getting the votes it is.
> Guess that is because this is a forum and not a real scientific poll.
> 
> Springfield sold 5,679 45s in 2006
> Kimber sold 57,851 45s in 2006
> 
> ATF data is not in for 2007 YET


What's wrong with a Springfield? I guess that's why you see more Kimbers used in shops then Springers:smt082
People just hold on to the Springers..lol


----------



## BigMatt

Anyone got anything to say about a sig?? My local shop has one and I am thinking of jumping on it. I think they are asking 800 for it and it is stainless that is all I know I will find out more details maybe tommorrow.


----------



## BigMatt

I went and looked at the gun again... It is a Sig revolution Compact c3 in duo tone with two mags any advice or recomendations??


----------



## pappy49

#1. Dan Wesson for fit and finish. A dream to carry and shoot. 

#2. Springfield, just excellent fair priced 1911's


----------



## revolvers&w

1 Para and 1 Taurus are my choices so far.


----------



## oak1971

Les Baer Custom Premier 2. 1.5 inch group at 50 yards guarantee


----------



## Dredd

I like my Dan Wesson CBOB. Extremely good lockup, slide to frame fit, and it uses all Ed Brown parts and wolff springs throughout. No MIM.


----------



## Mlee

I just refound thia site after playing on several others for a bit. As of now my favorite is a toss up between my Springer 45 Longslide and my Springer 9x23 rebuilt by John Harrison. I may change my opinion early in 2009 as I should take delivery of a Fusion Bobtailed Commander in January. If its as good a shooter as advertised I will be a very happy boy. Looks Damn good if I do say so!


----------



## Double0

i like colt


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've had some good Colts. Still got one though I'm thinking about selling/trading it. It spends way too much time in my safe and I don't like guns that do that in my collection. I've not had a Colt yet though that I didn't like.:smt1099


----------



## slater12

ok, so i know this is a movie...yea. well at one point in the movie Wanted Morgan Freeman refers to the pistol that the character Wesley Gibson is holding as a "Imanishi 17" ? so never hearing the brand i tried looking it up...nothing has anyone ever heard of this before? i mean i understand this is a movie but why the made up name? i havent even been able to locate a gun that looks similar to this either. any answers anyone?


----------



## tekhead1219

slater12 said:


> ... any answers anyone?


It's TV. The land of Hollywood and Mall Ninja's.:mrgreen:


----------



## Slowfire

Les Baer properly broken in. Oooh la la


----------



## VAMarine

Out of:

4 Kimbers
4 Paras
2 Colts
1 Springfield 
1 Llama :vom: It was a test type thing and it was a total waste of money...
1 Les Baer
1 Wilson

I'd have to go with Springfield or Les Baer with preference going to Springfield due to lack of "Break in" and lower price point.

The last 1911 I bought was a Les Baer TRS that was set up exactly how I wanted it, up until that point I was about to but a SA TRP.


----------



## bigben09

i like the Springfield


----------



## zetor

I am satisfied with my one colt. It has eaten about 4500 rounds without a hitch. I did put in a high ride wilson combat grip safety. 
I think if I had it to over again, I'd get the base stainless model and have it customized to my liking. I don't like the holster-eating front slide serrations.


----------



## lovain1932

Springfield definetly the best metal being built currently


----------



## Phalanx1

*Kimber*

I have both Springfield and Kimber. I use the Spring for targets and my Kimber Tactical Ultra II for carry - both quality handguns -


----------



## pistolpete43

My Kimber Ultra Carry II is my number one carry pistol.


----------



## DJWright

The Ed Browns are at the top of the tier, period. Followed closely by Les baer. The older pre-redundant safety Kimbers were great guns for the money, but the quality has since slipped some what. The other brands are somewhere in the middle, and good value for the dollar. The present day Colts . . . . . .I won't even go there. :anim_lol:


----------



## greenchevy94

Maybe I am biased. I have never shot any other 1911 but my Kimber. It shoots great. I have shot many other handguns, and it tops all of them.


----------



## GLI45

The list doesn't include some of the finest 1911 makers out thee today. Where is Les Baer, Wilson Combat, STI, Ed Brown, etc? My favorite is STI.


----------



## powersmokin

Kimber.


----------



## BigSkiff

I really like my Taurus PT1911AL. I know some of y'all are going to flame me over this, and that's alright, it is an exceptionally accurate gun, I've run more than 2500 rounds through it without ever a FTF or FTE. For the money it's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## FlaChef

ny only 1911 is the one I haven't finished building yet. 
But i've shot a whole bunch of 'em, and if i was buying off the shelf it would be STI in a heartbeat.


----------



## ericridebike

Another vote for Springfield Armory. I've had two & both functioned without any issues and are very accurate.


----------



## Spokes

Kimber.........Accuracy and reliability.
Next would be my Nighthawk.


----------



## ECHOONE

+1 for Springfield


----------



## eastlandb1

My Para is dead on. Robert


----------



## M

*Out of box, non custom*

Springfield MilSpec, as good as my custom Brown,
Colt combat commander beats any of the short 1911s I've tried.
Springfield GI, my truck gun
I wouldn't part with any of them.

By my count...........4. Obsession is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## M

*Out of box, non custom*

Springfield MilSpec, as good as my custom Brown,
Colt combat commander beats any of the short 1911s I've tried.
Springfield GI, my truck gun
I wouldn't part with any of them.

By my count...........4. Obsession is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

BigSkiff said:


> I really like my Taurus PT1911AL. I know some of y'all are going to flame me over this, and that's alright, it is an exceptionally accurate gun, I've run more than 2500 rounds through it without ever a FTF or FTE. For the money it's pretty hard to beat.


I have one and love it. It shoots as well as pistols I've paid a good but more for.:smt023


----------



## recoilguy

BigSkiff said:


> I really like my Taurus PT1911AL. I know some of y'all are going to flame me over this, and that's alright, it is an exceptionally accurate gun, I've run more than 2500 rounds through it without ever a FTF or FTE. For the money it's pretty hard to beat.


I held one of these last week and I will say Iliked it a lot!!! Really a lot.

I think Taurus is doing good things in the gun industry. Thay make a good gun.

RCG


----------



## oak1971

I wish they would go 70 series instead of 80.


----------



## Bald1

Although I don't own either, from recent handling and discussion with local owners, my belief is that Dan Wesson 1911s are the best quality bang for the buck in production 1911s and that Bob Serva's Fusion Firearms 1911s hold that same distinction among custom 1911s. I'd love to own either


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I've not got to hold or fire a Fusion 1911 but I have used their parts in a few of mine. I'll use theirs before I'll use a few others that's for sure and the people at Fusion are always friendly to deal with. They know their stuff and can give you the advice you need when you are working or building a 1911. I'd really like to get my hands on a full build and see what it's like. I'd say it is as good as a 1911 can get. I'm really liking that 10mm long slide they are making. The pics and specs look and sound fantastic!


----------



## timc

I am partial to Kimber but also own Colt, Para Ordnance and Smith & Wesson 1911's.


----------



## Legasat

For the money, I think Dan Wesson makes the best value in the ~$1000 range


----------



## 1911nizer

*Which 1911 do I prefer?*

1. Love my Colt Combat Elite to this day. Mine was the first ones that came out. I had it customized over 20 years ago I used Bar-sto barrel, slide to frame lapped by hand, slide shortened by one inch and installed a one port compensator for carry. Used Kings b/t grip safety, Ed Brown thumb safety, Wilson Hammer/trigger set, Novak combat front/rear sight set and a Smith & Alexander mag well. It digests any type ammo, sad that I can not remember that fine gentleman's name somewhere in Texas that customized my gun. He had a very good price as I can recall. Sometime ago I tried calling back the shop and the man that answered said that they sold the business and that was the end of that. I could not remember the name of the shop. 2. Early made Kimbers. I had a much newer Kimber in 45 , and it was a piece of crap, it was jamomatic and I sold it so quick I wanted no more headache to deal with. 3. Rock Island Tactical with no jams, no fte/ftrb/ftf, the gun is flawless right out of the box and a price tag too that won't break the bank.


----------



## 1911nizer

I now remembered the name of the shop in Texas. After thinking and thinking about it last night it came back to me. The name of the shop is Stewart Arms. Does anyone know as to what happened to Stewart Arms? They were somewhere in Texas, about 15 to 20 years ago.

thanks,
1911nizer


----------



## Retired45

My favorites are Colts. I own 3 and 1 is my daily carry. I just love the pony on the side. I do tend to be a bit old fashioned and set in my ways.


----------



## ringingears

I'm officially in love with that Kimber 1911 at the top of the page.....WOW. Which exact model is that? 
Is the finish custom?
Where can I find one?
Thanks.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Dan Wesson. and I quite adamently believe that it should be included in the choices in the poll, as it uses higher quality parts and assembly procedures than any of the other manufacturers listed and is in the same price range, and in some cases (Mimber), less expensive!


----------



## Red-5

YFZsandrider said:


> Dan Wesson. and I quite adamently believe that it should be included in the choices in the poll, as it uses higher quality parts and assembly procedures than any of the other manufacturers listed and is in the same price range, and in some cases (Mimber), less expensive!


There you go, putting down Kimbers again. Just like your Dan Wesson, there are a lot of people who like their Kimbers, myself included.

As I stated on the other board, my Kimber Team Match will out shoot my CBOB, and shoots just as well as my more expensive Les Baer.

The Dan Wesson product is a great firearm, but it is not the end all - be all the COTEP people think it is.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Red-5 said:


> There you go, putting down Kimbers again. Just like your Dan Wesson, there are a lot of people who like their Kimbers, myself included.
> 
> As I stated on the other board, my Kimber Team Match will out shoot my CBOB, and shoots just as well as my more expensive Les Baer.
> 
> The Dan Wesson product is a great firearm, but it is not the end all - be all the COTEP people think it is.


Kimber makes some very _attractive looking_ guns, I just think they are overpriced. For that same money a higher quality 1911 can be had. Your Kimber can out shoot your CBOB, alot of how a gun shoots in your hands has to do with... well, your hands. Are you saying that your Kimber Team Match is a higher quality piece, made from finer componentry and with more attention paid to fitment than your CBOB??? or simply that you happen to shoot one better than the other ...and what is COTEP?


----------



## FireWire

YFZsandrider said:


> Dan Wesson. and I quite adamently believe that it should be included in the choices in the poll, as it uses higher quality parts and assembly procedures than any of the other manufacturers listed and is in the same price range, and in some cases (Mimber), less expensive!


Beautiful grips! I like the trigger as well.

I am glad I read this thread. I am in the same boat as several. Kimber, STI, or ???? I want a 9mm though.

I thought I had it narrowed to a Kimber Aegis II, then I found the STI Trojan 5, then I found the Fusion...

Luckily and unluckily the 9mm limits my choices. $1000-$1300 seems to be the price range for those models.

Interesting about the Kimber Firing Pin/LEM/Safety issue.

The worst part about any of these higher grade models is finding a model to hold, it's really a more blind purchase based upon what you read unless you are lucky enough to be near a place that carries these.

I really want something that my son 30 years from now can find parts for (heirloom).


----------



## YFZsandrider

FireWire said:


> I really want something that my son 30 years from now can find parts for (heirloom).


I belive that the 1911, in general has gotta be your best bet to serve that purpose. I'm not a 1911 expert by any means, but being that they are all on relatively the same clone platform, you should be safe with any purchase, being that any good smith can make things work for these pistols. Dan Wesson does make a 5" chambered in 9mm, but the production numbers for them are very low, and they're hard to find. For your price range, you could own a _nice_ Springfiled, with a lifetime warranty to boot!


----------



## Red-5

YFZsandrider said:


> Kimber makes some very _attractive looking_ guns, I just think they are overpriced. For that same money a higher quality 1911 can be had. Your Kimber can out shoot your CBOB, alot of how a gun shoots in your hands has to do with... well, your hands. Are you saying that your Kimber Team Match is a higher quality piece, made from finer componentry and with more attention paid to fitment than your CBOB??? or simply that you happen to shoot one better than the other ...and what is COTEP?


The fitment on my Team Match II is every bit as good as my CBOB and Les Baer. As far as components, since I now have 7 1911's, and 5 plastic guns I doubt this will ever come into play, because it will last me a lifetime.

It was not bought as a CCW, it was bought to go out and have fun with, and I do have fun shooting it.

I shoot all my guns with the same degree of accuracy, it's just the Team Match does a little better than some of the others, including my CBOB.

As stated previously, the CBOB is a great gun, and a good value for the money.


----------



## Red-5

FireWire said:


> The worst part about any of these higher grade models is finding a model to hold, it's really a more blind purchase based upon what you read unless you are lucky enough to be near a place that carries these.
> 
> I really want something that my son 30 years from now can find parts for (heirloom).


That is a problem, some of the firearms are very limited and getting our hands on one is going to be tough.

I have a Fusion 35 coming in a couple of weeks, in a 9mm. I do own a Springfield Loaded, which is a fine shooting gun. A friend owns an STI Trojan in a 9mm which I have shot numerous times, and it is a great firearm.

If you want to go with a Dan Wesson, look at the PM9, although it will be an extremely hard item to find.

If I were going to purchase one gun in a 9mm and didn't want to spend an absolute fortune, it would be the STI Trojan. It will run you $999 from either Brazo's or Dawson's.

YFZsandrider is correct. Parts will never be an issue with 1911's in the future, even 30 years out.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Red-5 said:


> If you want to go with a Dan Wesson, look at the PM9, although it will be an extremely hard item to find.
> 
> +1:smt023
> 
> Parts will never be an issue with 1911's in the future, even 30 years out.


We're already almost 100 years out, what's another 30?! They're timeless! Sometimes, when no one is looking, I take out a 1911 and just rack the slide... what a flawless design!:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Parts wont be an issue with a 1911. And when you look at it what parts are you really going to need? Most will last longer than the first people will. You change springs here and there but most the rest will not be a problem. I have some real high shot count 1911's and I have yet to replace a part because I had to. It always a want to thing. I wanted a better trigger etc.

Not that it will matter. Parts are more prevalent now then they probably were 60 years ago. With all the companies making the 1911 now along with the massive after market parts companies Even if they stopped making the pistols today I think you would still see plenty parts around for many years to come.


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber is good*

I just bought a Kimber Pro CDP II with a 4" barrel and Crimson Trace laser grips - all I can say is WOW!

I like the gun and these are the first laser grips I've ever had and I LIKE THEM.










I still can't figure out whether I like this setup because of the gun (Kimber) or the grips. But I sure like 'em.

:smt1099


----------



## Spokes

Make sure when you grab that gun that you have that new type grip safety completely depressed. Mine surprised me at the range the other day. I had several of my 1911's with me. Drawing from the holster I had no problem with the grip safety's on my other 1911's. With my KimberII if the grip safety was not fully depressed the gun would not fire. It shocked me as gunfights are not sanitized like shooting at paper.


----------



## dondavis3

Good advice.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Spokes said:


> Make sure when you grab that gun that you have that new type grip safety completely depressed. Mine surprised me at the range the other day. I had several of my 1911's with me. Drawing from the holster I had no problem with the grip safety's on my other 1911's. With my KimberII if the grip safety was not fully depressed the gun would not fire. It shocked me as gunfights are not sanitized like shooting at paper.


That's why you can never get enough practice/training time in. It's what you learn after you know it all that makes the difference:smt023


----------



## BUSTinCAPs

I dont think you could go wrong with any on that list, but Im leaning toward a dan wesson for my first 1911. Im also considering springfield,colt, kimber and maybe smith&wesson, im just not sure about the externial exctractor of the smith&wesson.


----------



## beretta-neo

Ed Brown is my new fav 1911 brand


----------



## jwhisler

I liked the para because they feel really good in the hand and have a nice trigger pull


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Para makes an awesome weapon...No doubt about that.


----------



## YFZsandrider

jwhisler said:


> I liked the para because they feel really good in the hand and have a nice trigger pull


Single stack or double stack?

1911 SA or Para LDA?

just wondering...


----------



## gotigers

YFZsandrider said:


> Single stack or double stack?
> 
> 1911 SA or Para LDA?
> 
> just wondering...


hmmm.........1911.............. single stack, single/double action.


----------



## YFZsandrider

gotigers said:


> hmmm.........1911.............. single stack, single/double action.


What? I was asking Jwhisler what Para Ordnance 1911s he was referring to... the double stack or single, and the SAO or LDA


----------



## nitrohead

Hands down, Sig.


----------



## YFZsandrider

nitrohead said:


> Hands down, Sig.


Really?!


----------



## Red-5

nitrohead said:


> Hands down, Sig.


As much as I like my P220, which is a fantastic gun, my local shop just received a Platinum Elite, which I thought was a real letdown. Did not like the fee overall and hated the trigger, but that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Red-5 said:


> As much as I like my P220, which is a fantastic gun, my local shop just received a Platinum Elite, which I thought was a real letdown. Did not like the fee overall and hated the trigger, but that is just my humble opinion.


+1

Any Sig I have ever handled or shot was a great gun... except the GSR. Just doesn't stand with Kimbers, Springfields, or my Dan Wessons. All in the same price range.


----------



## Locke

tex45acp said:


> I had a little extra money from some real deals I have made over the years s0 I bought into the Wilson Combat line and have never looked back. My second choices will be my Springfields then Kimbers then Para's then those darn ole jumping ponies!!!


if you pay that kind of money let's hope there is no looking back, never had one, but would like to spring for one but want to shoot it first, on the ops question my Kimber ultra covert ll was a very sweet shooting gun, although I found I am not much of a laser guy for pistols.


----------



## Rob0727

*Bobtail*

Dan Wesson Bobtail

:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Locke said:


> I am not much of a laser guy for pistols.


+1
I don't want anything hanging on my weapon that does not sling lead. I've shot dozens over the years but have yet to see anything that I liked. Including the CT grips.


----------



## tateb24

You need to try a Rock River Arms 1911. Shoots like a dream. A little pricey and good luck trying to find one.


----------



## Freedom1911

I have no real preference. Have had a Kimber, super sweet 1911, GrandRaptor2, cost me over a grand and I only ever took it to the range one time. Like pulling teeth to do that. Just could not bring myself to shoot it, so I sold it for a couple guns I would shoot. 
Have a Springfield 1911 that I have had for a few years and have never had one problem with, and I want a Para18-9, 1911 9mm. When I get it and get it to the range I will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## willis68

Ed Brown










Nighthawk Custom










I love both of my babies!


----------



## ZENFLY

Where is Dan Wesson on the list?I have 5 1911s..DW By far the best 1911 under $2000


----------



## Goldcup45

*Best 1911*

COLT!:smt023


----------



## xXxplosive

Older Colts...........:smt023


----------



## mnhntr

S t i


----------



## Bald1

I agree with Zenfly that among production 1911s, Dan Wesson is arguably the best. I think the reason it isn't listed as a choice is because of the small annual production (e.g. 2008 - 2500 units, 2009 - 3000 units, 2010 - projected 3500 units). BTW I voted with my wallet here acquiring two DWs in 2009.

Now if we're talking semi-custom, perhaps Nighthawk would get my vote although Baer, Wilson, and Brown are all in that top group. Pure full house custom might go to Heirloom Precision, Condition One, or any of a number of other similar gunsmith houses.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

@Bald1
Did those grip safeties come with those DW's or did you out them in? I like the way they look.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Those are factory on DWs


----------



## Bald1

DevilsJohnson said:


> @Bald1
> Did those grip safeties come with those DW's or did you out them in? I like the way they look.


YFZsandrider is correct, those are factory. Matter of fact the only things non-stock are the Greider-Videcki short solid adjustable match triggers and Sarge's grips.


----------



## kevinm783

Kimber...have two, just bought the third today!!
Tactical Custom II
Pro Eclipse II
Ultra Crimson Carry II


----------



## eastlandb1

imported_js said:


> Kimber! 8)


Very, very nice.


----------



## ZENFLY

ZENFLY said:


> Where is Dan Wesson on the list?I have 5 1911s..DW By far the best 1911 under $2000


I have 5 also and bought a Dan Wesson this year and it spun my head around and is by far the best 1911 I've had in 39yrs of these guns...


----------



## YFZsandrider

Did you just quote yourself... and respond to your own question?! 



What a novelty! you both have 5 Dan Wessons!:anim_lol:

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## slugdog

My Kimber Pro Carry was stolen out of my truck. I needed a quick replacement, didn't have alot of cash, bought a SAM. Paid about $380 for it in 2004. Changed out some parts, solid rod, bushing, springs, did a trigger job on it, and have been shocked at how good it's been. Have about 1000 rds thru it. But, Kimber get's my vote.


----------



## HoosierVolunteer

Dan Wesson, Colt and Springfield all make excellent weapons. Dan Wesson is perhaps my favorite. Want to get my hands on an American Classic (Firestorm) and check out the quality. It seems to be getting great reviews for such an inexpensive 1911.


----------



## Bowhunter2001

Other. Wilson Combat or Nighthawk. Shoot one, if you can, and then you will know. They are really great guns.
Nighthawk








Wilson's


----------



## VasSigmeister

I haven't shot a 1911 yet... I need to... When I get back to VA I plan on it...


----------



## cougartex

Kimber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colt45

What does 1911 mean/represent?


----------



## Lucretius

Gonna have to go with Springfield. Very good customer service


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce

I have all and the other...

Para has it hands down for me. Now, that said, I shoot USPSA Single Stack with a Kimber Gold Match II.

Still, I'm a southern boy that loves his Para. Get some! You'll never bitch about your good ole NC transplant. 

:smt023


----------



## mdripley

SA Milspec, decent quality, reliable, affordable, upgradeable


----------



## parisite

Dan Wesson 1911's.

By far the best buy in the handgun market.


----------



## oak1971

oak1971 said:


> My Les Baer was a nice start and then went to John Harrison for some personal touches. My Dan Wesson Valor is the best for the money. All forged frame and slide and tool steel trigger group, like the Baer.
> 
> Baer/Harrison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valor


Bump


----------



## shooter54

I have a Para SSP 45 Govt model, and a Para Slim Hawg 45 3" model. I think they are great guns for the money, lot of nice features. I did have to correct (2) of the (8) magazines-would not fall clear on eject. The full size has been 100% since day one. The 3" had a few minor quirks I fixed myself, since it has been 100%. Nice triggers, stainless match grade barrels (shoot even better after 800-1000rnds). Eats any ball and HPs I have feed them.


----------



## VietVet68

*Well..*

I voted for "other" even though I have a Kimber and was real glad to see it in first place. My first choice is the Fusion I have on order.


----------



## ZENFLY

Dan Wesson...


----------



## VasSigmeister

I really like the looks of FusionFirearms, that is me favorite off looks, you know...


----------



## Big222Dog

I voted Taurus PT 1911 SS version.
Why?:
- Cost (can't be beat) I could have 2 for price of other pistols, leaves money to customise a wee bit
- Looks good too especially if grips updated
- Stainless Steel model looks class
- Tight frame/slide well machined
- Reliable and shoots anything
- Triger good for standard
- Weight good
- Serve backup is good here
- I know a view guys that own one and no problems

If I could justify the cost of a Kimber I would love one but I can't so Taurus is my *BATNA:smt023*


----------



## johnmed3

I' have had Colt, Springfield and Thompson. Never had a problem with colt or Springfield. 

The Thompson was too damn finicky about what i was feeding her LOL. 

I' carry a Norinco .45 1911 now, need more Colt's  !


----------



## Don't Heckle my Coch

I had a beautiful fully customized Springfield that I thought was the greatest until I got my Kimber Ultra CDP II

Even with the much shorter barrel I find it much more accurate than my old Full Size Springer, but that might just be a personal preference or ability... I am certain however, of the two, that the build quality and tolerances of Kimber far exceeded those of the Springfield...

I have no doubt, that there are much better 1911s than my Kimber, perhaps even available at a lower cost...
But for a CCW, I needed something smaller, lighter, and even pocket-able due to the hot climate where I live, and many of the higher end custom makers stick to offering FULL SIZE only... So I also give a vote to Kimber for offering so many different sizes and customization options in their catalog...

The Ultra CDP II is such a great combination of quality, features, craftsmanship, good looks, weight, size, safety, and overall durability, that my search for the "Perfect" small. powerful, CCW is finally over... 

The best part is that for such a reduction in size and weight, I am only giving up ONE shot over the full size!!!

One last comment... I keep reading complaints that a gun should not have a break in period and should be perfect out of the box... We are talking about fine tuned machines here, and even the finest Sports cars don't run their best until having driven for several thousand miles... In addition, it isn't that you cannot count on it as a self defense gun before the break in period, I merely think that it is meant to suggest that until it is broken in, it will not perform at it's maximum potential!!! I have been breaking mine in slowly but carrying it and feel perfectly comfortable using it for self defense...
From day one using 5 different types of ammo, some ball, and some JHP, and even some reloads, it hasn't had a single failure of any kind and is as accurate as sniper rifle... I will simply take solace that when i have reached the broken in point, by then it will be performing as well as it can be...that's my take...

If you want something that comes of the line running at it's best, buy a Honda or a Toyota... I don't mind owning a Porsche and having to take it easy until all the pistons and gears are all smoothed out due to their very tight tolerances... Frankly, it's the same with the Kimber... If it has roughly a 500 round break in period, just think what a long life of 1,000s & 1,000s of rounds without the least bit of maintenance you can expect... I could be wrong, but that is what I've read over and over again and have been told by more than a few gunsmiths... :smt023


----------



## Freedom1911

Generally speaking like anything Springfield. But Para has one gun I would like to try.
The Para 18-9. Just need 900.00 to order it.

And with other less expensive pistols still on the buy list.


----------



## cwbjaxfl

sti


----------



## Phantom5280

ZENFLY said:


> Dan Wesson...


Now there is someone who knows his 1911's


----------



## hogger129

Method said:


> Which 1911 brand do you prefer? If you could, list a reason why. Past/current experience? Feel, dependibility, accuracy?
> 
> If it's not on the list, feel free to state another option.
> 
> I am looking to get a 1911. I know, I know....I just got my USP-C 9mm you say. Well I just can't help myself. :-D
> 
> Let the debate begin.... :twisted:


Springfield. Currently own one and really like it. Another reason I like it is because it's all American-made aside from the frame which is made in Brazil. Doesn't break the band too much either (I have the A1 Loaded). Not huge on Colts. I like them but two of my friends have Colts and have some problems with them time to time.

The RIA A1 I had wasn't bad either but it's made in the Philippines.


----------



## riggergreg

*I said Colt*

Because my Defender is my main carry, but I also have a Kimber and an STI. I'm currently considering a Springfield lightweight loaded Champion.

Actually, I like em all...


----------



## flieger67

I'm new to 1911's but I've had the opportunity to shoot a few different Kimbers and my friend's Colt 1991. All of them have been nice to shoot but I had to vote for Kimber in this poll as I just put in an order for a Custom Stainless II.


----------



## sgms

Thats a tough one Of the 8 non military issue 1911 I have 4 are colts and 4 are springfield armory. I shot both practical pistol and bullsye match. The run and gun 45 is a Springfield V-12 and the match gun is a custom built series 70 long slide. The others are matched military, commanders, and compacts.


----------



## Josh Smith

Other: Rock Island Armory

They are well built, and seem to lend themselves to aftermarket parts well. Below is the one I built. Only original stuff is the frame, slide, barrel and bushing. Everything else is non-MIM aftermarket, with with a lapped slide, will put jacketed HP into 1.5" at 25yds and cast truncated cone into 2" at the same distance.

Utterly reliable, too.










It is based on the MEUSOC 1911, but I added things I need and deleted things I did not. I will, however, probably end up fitting a NM bushing just for giggles.

Josh


----------



## mattdillon

yankeedoodle said:


> Kimbers Externals are a thing of the past. I have a 5" and never have had one lick of trouble but many others have. Many of the problems were with shorter barrell lengths. Drive down to Berryville, AK and get him a Nighthawk he will love you forever. Mine is coming in about 8-10 weeks.


Dang, you guys have to learn that Berryville is in Arkansas (AR) not Alaska (AK):smt071


----------



## R.Ph. 380

Voted other and really like my two 1911's: A Detonics Combat Master and a Firestorm Delux by Metro Arms(no longer produced but exactly the same as an American Classic II)


----------



## VietVet68

DW VBOB


----------



## eea.adams

I vote as I own...Springfield. Did a lot of research because I have a love affair with the 1911. All of the major players make a great product, Colt, S & W, Kimber... but I went with the GI Mil-Spec for the combo of price and the Springfield name. Mine has a 1000+ rounds through it in the 4 months I've owned it and the only FTE was the VERY FIRST shot! That prompted an "Oh S#(%" but it's been perfect ever since.


----------



## Andrewer

i select Kimber:mrgreen:


----------



## sig225

Ed Brown ..... :smt1099


----------



## seabee7196

Just got the Kimber Super Carry Ultra. Havent shot it yet but I will let you know. New to guns and everything I hear about Kimber is great. "You pay for what you get"


----------



## mnyshrpknvs

Currently my favorite is a Sig XO Stainless. This, I'm sure will change upon receiving my Les Baer Monolith.


----------



## SigZagger

My first and only 1911. It's different for me, so I'll post a different photo. Just to be different from the others.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

There is only one...Colt and the DE 10 MM as my main caliber choice. Notice how the holster retaining strap is not happy with hammer down, the gun was empty.


----------



## ksblazer

I like my Dan Wesson 1911's the best.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

ksblazer said:


> I like my Dan Wesson 1911's the best.


I wanted one for years, know the production mgr, but just never able to save up the money because I was always finding some gun local for a steal.


----------



## Morgo

Sti


----------



## toocool

So far I prefer Ed Brown's 1911's. I had a couple of Springfield Armorys with which I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside, but with my EB Special Forces I can shoot one ragged hole where I'm aiming at up to 20 yards...

Gary


----------



## Shipwreck

toocool said:


> So far I prefer Ed Brown's 1911's. I had a couple of Springfield Armorys with which I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside, but with my EB Special Forces I can shoot one ragged hole where I'm aiming at up to 20 yards...
> 
> Gary


Ed Brown is my fav brand of 1911 in 45 caliber. I do have a 9mm Springfield Custom Shop 1911, and that one is awesome. But, a custom springer is a bit different than a standard production Springfield.


----------



## MISSALOT

*1911's*

I personly am fond of my Dan Wesson Valor, it it built with a number of Ed Brown parts in it.
It's one fine shooting gun. I would like to have an Ed Brown Special Forces but just can't afford them.


----------



## Scorpion8

I'm an "other". I only own one, a Llama Max-I 45 L/F, but am fond of the Star versions also.


----------



## NGIB

Over the years I've owned just about every brand of production 1911 including Colt, Dan Wesson, Kimber, Para-Ord, Rock Island, S&W, Springfield, STI, Taurus, and some "home built" models. As far as bang for the buck I prefer Springer as I've never been fond of the firing pin blocks included in many brands. I currently have 5, Springers (3), Kimber, and a "home built"...


----------



## Model52

I voted 'other' because my STI Eagle, with it's 6 inch bull barrel in .45 ACP is almost as accurate as my Smith & Wesson Model 52. Fantastic gun if you feed it hardballers. I've had an AMT 'Hardballer' .45 and a Peter's Stahl .45 and both arms didn't come near the STI as far as accuracy is concerned.


----------



## deeHKman

MISSALOT said:


> I personly am fond of my Dan Wesson Valor, it it built with a number of Ed Brown parts in it.
> It's one fine shooting gun. I would like to have an Ed Brown Special Forces but just can't afford them.


+1 here


----------



## Richard373

*I love my smith Wession Pd1911 great bang for buck.*

I bought mine used paid for self with all thing it does well.


----------



## Wheeler

Carried 1911 .45s for most of my Marine Corps career (retired 30 June 1989) and my three favorites were while stationed with 1st Marine Brigade in Hawaii. I was assigned 2 Remingtons and 1 Singer. Wish I had any one of those guns today. 100% reliable.

In 1995 I bought a Kimber Custom Classic and carried it with the Sheriffs Office in two counties in two states. Took a bit of break in but was also 100% reliable after that.

I own the Kimber, a Taurus, S&W, Metro Arms (American Classic II) and two ATI imports by Shooters Arms in the Phillipines. Nice guns all. 

The Metro Arms are finished pretty nicely, but the ATI imports have a better fit. All of my clones work reliably and have excellent accuracy.


----------



## ronmail65

Other - Rock Island Armory


----------



## Lateck

Another "Other" vote here. 
I vote for one that when this poll was first placed EVERY one said it would NEVER happen, a Ruger 1911!!!! 

Lateck,


----------



## AZLCR

+1 on that, Lateck - the Ruger SR1911 is a beautiful example of the 1911 type, and at a great price.


----------



## Vintage Racer

I voted Colt. I've never really fired another 1911.


----------



## Roscoe P. Coltrain

Wilson Combat and Ed Brown -- toss up for me...


----------



## cuba

I voted other, I've owned Colts and Springer, but have shot just about every brand made, but the most bang for my buck has got to be my 2008 SS PT1911 that has 11K+ rounds through it with no FTF or FTE of any kind and it has all the original stock MIM fire control parts with spring changes every 2500 round and a DIY under cut trigger guard.


----------



## jfrey

I too voted other.

Anything made by Claudio Salasa at Briley Mfg. They are all great 1911's.


----------



## S&W M&P

I have no experience with any brand 1911 besides Smith and Wesson. I regret to post this but I just recently had to return the pistol for an issue with the plunger tube. The rear stake came loose and has to be restaked. It may be partly my fault as I had placed a cheap wraparound grip on the pistol and this grip didn't come up over the plunger tube as most grips do. I don't think that issue is all that uncommon on this style of pistol based on information I have read on other blogs. The thing shoots great and I haven't had any other issues with it. No stove pipes, feeding issues or the like. One thing to consider when buying a 1911 is the extractor. Most have an internal; S&W has an external. I personally like the external. It is a more modern design and, I know the 1911 fanboys will hate me for this, I prefer the way it looks.
In the end I do not feel that a person would go wrong if they chose any of the brands from the list of choices. Price will probably be the biggest factor.


----------



## S&W M&P

The finish on the slide looks like it's been rubbed with Scotch Brite. I suppose the range time required for 11K+ rounds will do that to any weapon. Altogether a nice looking piece. BTW what kind of picture quality did you use to upload. I have taken a few with my IPhone and apparently the file size is too large. Bummer!


----------



## usmcj

I picked "other"....

I currently have Colts, Kimbers, Sig 1911's, and Dan Wessons..... I have to give the edge to the Dan Wessons, even though it's not a huge edge....


----------



## usmcj

...double... sorry


----------



## Holly

Really? Colt is FOURTH??? Lame...


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> Really? Colt is FOURTH??? Lame...


That's the nice thing about personal opinion. :smt1099


----------



## Holly

usmcj said:


> That's the nice thing about personal opinion. :smt1099


My personal opinion votes "Lame". :smt076


----------



## Holly

... and according to me, I'm always right. Hahaha!


----------



## usmcj

Holly said:


> ... and according to me, I'm always right. Hahaha!


I quit arguing with females many years ago. I didn't get this old being stupid...... but then, some would argue that as well....


----------



## Holly

usmcj said:


> I quit arguing with females many years ago. I didn't get this old being stupid...... but then, some would argue that as well....


Hahaha! I like the way you think.


----------



## TGReaper

Voted other, My STI Range Master is my favorite followed by my Colt ser.70
TGR


----------



## thermobaric45

Other. I own a Sig 1911 tac ops. I purchased it for a very reasonable price, I feel like with the sigs you get more for your money.


----------



## Raymond

Got to be Kimber for me. I have 2 (Covert and Pro Carry II)


----------



## JerryMac

I have two colt 1911 s / one that has never been fired, mkIV series 70 gold cup, a long story on that one, but the other is a regular shooter, and one of my favorites. So my vote goes with colt, they are the original, tried and true, but i will not bash or say anything about the other 1911 models as i also own a Kimber, which is a fine gun. Any 1911 style platform should be a good gun, so this should have been a who like the 1911 question, cause I like em all.....

"When I was just a baby my mama told me. Son, Always be a good boy, don't ever play with guns." ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## usmcj

JerryMac said:


> "When I was just a baby my mama told me. Son, Always be a good boy, don't ever play with guns." ~~ Johnny Cash


Unless they're 1911's......:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084

Right now, I seem to have become a Dan Wesson guy by default. 
I got a CCO last summer. Last friday I ended up buying a a PM7 40 used. It was too good of a deal ($699) to ignore and I had been thinking of a full sized .40 S&W anyway... Time permitting, I will be giving it a full run on the range this afternoon.
I also own a Colt (Safe queen: Commemorative) and a Springfield Armory Trophy Match. 
What the future holds is an entirely different issue.


----------



## SgtMoe

Springfield Armory Mil-Spec........


----------



## carterrob

One word. Colt. That is all.


----------



## Raymond

One word...two syllables....Kim ber


----------



## Cat

1st-Colts-2nd-Kimbers-3th-Sig 1911's..:smt1099


----------



## Cat

Holly said:


> Really? Colt is FOURTH??? Lame...


----------



## Soonerman

There are many good brands but my vote is for Kimber. I was always a fan of the classic companies like Colt, Springfield... but decided to give Kimber a chance and the difference is amazing. They are very reliable, incredibly accurate, and they look amazing. I have one of the Kimber custom shop 1911's and have never shot a better gun. If .45 ammo was cheaper I would only shoot that gun.


----------



## Spokes

Good to hear from another person who appreciates Kimber 1911's.


----------



## SIG4ME

I've owned quite a few different 1911s over the years including an incredible 70 series Colt which I should have never sold. However, I recently purchased a Kimber custom (Super Carry) and after my first few shots with it at the range I knew it was THE ONE. Beautifully built, perfect ergonomics, aluminum frame, internal extractor and no dang firing pin block! Trigger is crisp and clean and it fed and fired flawlessly. My hat is off to Kimber for producing a gun that would make John Browning proud.


----------



## Brevard13

There is a Wilson, and S&W that I want. I am really wanting the new Ruger one also. is it just me or has anyone else been hearing about alot of problems with the Kimber's?


----------



## Ricky59

I voted ....kimber pro raptor II ....

and my XD. 45 tactical is like a polymer 1911..

Both amazing guns ...


----------



## Jammersix

I voted Springfield.

I prefer weapons made overseas, Brazil or the Philippines. My other choice would have been Rock Island.

I only use milspecs. I don't use boutique guns, nothing tighter or smaller than government. You can identify a boutique manufacturer by the fact that there's no milspec in their product line. Tight and small are both less reliable than milspec. I don't use weapons with Novaks or bumps on the beavertail. No dots on the sights, no glow-in-the-dark, nothing that eliminates options.

If you took a straight up 1915 M1911, the only changes I would make would be a beavertail with no bump and larger (blade) sights. If you took a straight up 1945 M1911A1, the only changes would be a beavertail with no bump, large blade sights and a straight mainspring housing.

Carry on.


----------



## JAT

*Liking Kimber*

I've had a standard govt Springfield for years and have had no complaints. But for carry I'm trying out a Kimber Ultra RCP II from the custom shop. So far I'm pretty impressed, though it does have one limitation. But first the assets - it's small. 3" barrel. It's 7 rnd mag makes for a great full grip, though I wonder if they would consider offering a 6 rounder for even better concealability. Having said that though the gun is built to conceal. Every edge is rounded even the mag release button. The gun has a grip safety, but the beaver tail is very truncated - looks almost like a Detonics in this regard. The special finish the gun has is something I've only seen on Kimbers. It's very smooth, almost slippery. It's not paint I've been told but something like a combination between paint and bluing. This of course has a practical use for holster draw but aesthetically it rocks. The backstrap and frontstrap are fluted, and the rosewood grips also are fluted.

The gun field strips like a standard 1911 except that the recoil spring system is different in a couple ways. First it has two springs, one inside the other. Since it does not use a bushing, to remove the recoil assembly from the slide you have to push the spring(s) forward until a small hole in the front of the plunger is visable - then you must insert a special tool that is provided. This holds the assembly in a compressed position so you can then easily slide it all out to the rear of the slide.

The biggest draw back to the RCP is also an asset. It has no sights - not unless you consider a longitudinal slot (trench) running from front to back the entire length of the slide. The asset of course is that it makes the gun completely snag free and jives with all the other conceal carry features. The draw back is ... well ... what you'd expect from a gun with no effective sights. Slow fire shows the gun to be effective at close to medium range but in rapid fire the sight acquisition is a crap shoot. Besides not having the visible sight reference points you're also looking down a completely black slide. No worries here though, I know that if I develop a better instinctual point and fire method I could mitigate this.

One other thing to note - the gun has an added firing pin safety. It is internal and is activated by the grip safety (which of course activates the trigger safety). Kimber warns that when reassemby of the slide to the frame you make sure the grip safety is not engaged since it will protrude the mechanism rod slightly and make it impossible to pull he slide all the way back.

So far I've got about 300 rnds thru it. I like.


----------



## VAMarine

JAT said:


> wonder if they would consider offering a 6 rounder for even better concealability. Having said that though the gun is built to conceal. Every edge is rounded even the mag release button. The gun has a grip safety, but the beaver tail is very truncated - looks almost like a Detonics in this regard. The special finish the gun has is something I've only seen on Kimbers. It's very smooth, almost slippery. It's not paint I've been told but something like a combination between paint and bluing. This of course has a practical use for holster draw but aesthetically it rocks. The backstrap and frontstrap are fluted, and the rosewood grips also are fluted.
> 
> .


There are plenty of 6rd flush fitting mags available for the 1911, check out *THESE* from Wilson Combat.

As for the gutter sight, I've often thought that mounting a fiber optic rod in the trench would be an asset, just something to think about.


----------



## kerrycork

I bought a 1911 from a friend who bought it against my advice and finally admitted it's too much for him. He is not a pistol shooter. This gun, A.T.I. G.I model 4.25 in.bbl is well made the fit ,slide to frame is very good as is the bushing to barrel. it shoots anything I feed it, hand loads and factory any type of bullet with no problems. It's a very good shooter, my favorite load of bullseye and 200gr. cast swc will shoot 2 in. or less, 25yd off the sand bags. I guess I got a good deal. This gun was mfgd. by S.A.M Philippines. My Kimber Custom ll is still my favorite.


----------



## sonja

The one I own that works. The one I can afford that works. If I happen to have 2, 3, 4, 5, or more 1911's, the one that I enjoy shooting the most, that happens to work. 

Other than that it's just conversation. I have shot Kimber, RIA, Nighthawk, Dan Wesson, Colt, Wilson -- of them all -- my current favorite to shoot is Nighthawk. The one I currently own is Kimber. The one I owned before, and sold, is RIA.

I'm keeping the Kimber -- so, right now, it's my favorite. When, and if, I get another 1911 that I like better -- well then, that will be my favorite. To lust after some unatailable pistol while I own one that shoots well, goes bang every time, is accurate, and handles well seems to be self defeating. Neither a target nor a bad guy will give a darn what pistol I use if I put the round where I want it to go. No one will say, "It would have been more fatal, or hurt more if you had used a ...................... (fill in blank)".


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Dan Wesson Razorback custom Bobtail, including the custom serial number you see.


----------



## mjeter

My best 1911 - a Sig Sauer C3, it's pretty much a copy of the Colt combat commander, a really great pistol but hard to find and buy!


----------



## clance

Wow! This is a really old thread, but I just have to add my two cent worth anyway.

I've owned 2 Colts (70 & 80 series Combat Commander), 2 Kimbers (Royal and a Eclipse II) and now a Springfield (Model 1911-A1). Out of all of them the one that I like and shoot the best is the Springfield. At 21 feet, off hand I can place all of my shots in the target where I can cover them with a golf ball. I don't consider that to bad for a "Plain Jane" 1911. This is one that won't get away.


----------



## General

GUNCRAFTER 50 GI

http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/graphics/images/50bl_9_600.jpg


----------



## Coyotemoon

1911's are like cars and trucks, everyone has their reason for a different brand.

I work in a gun shop that carries a lot of 1911's, Kimber, Springfield , etc. Perosnally I like the Rock Island. The price is good, parts are easy to get. I have a 5" Tactical that will put 10 shot in a ragged hole at 25 yrds all day and my RI Compact shoots almost as good. I am 68 and my eyes aren't the best.So think what it could do with young eyes.
Also I like that it is a 70 series pistol, easy to work on and adjust.
Because of the price you can play with them make mods to suit you.


----------



## Jammersix

Yup!

Guys who like expensive stuff buy Kimbers and Wilsons. (I speak to you from the land of Microsoft, and I tell you true.)

Guys who like to shoot 1911s, work with guns or work on guns buy Rock Islands.


----------



## VAMarine

Jammersix said:


> Yup!
> 
> Guys who like expensive stuff buy Kimbers and Wilsons. (*I speak to you from the land of Microsoft, and I tell you true.*)
> 
> *Guys who like to shoot 1911s*, work with guns or work on guns *buy Rock Islands*.


I guess that's why we see so many professional shooters & instructors with Rock Islands.

*2011 IDPA World Championship Equipment Survey

2010 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey

2009 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey

2008 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
*
# of Rock Island / Armscor: 0

Wilson Combats 
- 2011: 20
- 2010: 16
- 2009: 12
- 2008: 10

Kimbers:
- 2011: 16
- 2010: 17
- 2009: 18
- 2008: 23

I must be from the world of Apple :anim_lol:


----------



## john4645

VAMarine said:


> I guess that's why we see so many professional shooters & instructors with Rock Islands.
> 
> *2011 IDPA World Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2010 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2009 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2008 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> *
> # of Rock Island / Armscor: 0
> 
> Wilson Combats
> - 2011: 20
> - 2010: 16
> - 2009: 12
> - 2008: 10
> 
> Kimbers:
> - 2011: 16
> - 2010: 17
> - 2009: 18
> - 2008: 23
> 
> I must be from the world of Apple :anim_lol:


VA - Those are great stats. However I come from a revolver sport and I am new to 1911's but one thing is common, champions do not use less expensive firearms - not because they are less effective or dependable, but because champions have money. Period...... period period period. they can affrod lots of ammo and the best guns, and when they get good they get free stuff, to help support their effort. period. I have seen this time and time again.


----------



## ponzer04

So, if the Hi-Point were the the best firearm ever created, and still one of the cheapest, you are saying that champions wouldn't use them, because they aren't the most expensive?


----------



## john4645

ponzer04 said:


> So, if the Hi-Point were the the best firearm ever created, and still one of the cheapest, you are saying that champions wouldn't use them, because they aren't the most expensive?


No. I am just saying that the folks that are winning championships are folks that are serious about the sport. They can afford to become very proficiant at it. That means that they buy the best and burn up lots of ammo and guns. and they then win. give the guy or gal a RIA after they win,They will probalby still win. but when you can command any firearrm you want, do shoot for Kimber or RIA? most likely you shoot for Kimber.


----------



## VAMarine

john4645 said:


> VA - Those are great stats. However I come from a revolver sport and I am new to 1911's but one thing is common, *champions do not use less expensive firearms - not because they are less effective or dependable*, but because champions have money. Period...... period period period. *they can affrod* lots of ammo and* the best guns*, and when they get good they get free stuff, to help support their effort. period. I have seen this time and time again.


That would be great if I were talking about champions. In IDPA any IDPA member that has participated in two sanctioned matches can go and attend the national match. In a couple of years of going to various IDPA and USPSA matches in my state and state matches in WI, IL, and MO, I think I've seen one Rock Island being used at the local match level. If you look at the attendance of the National matches I referenced earlier, the Master Class shooters are in the minority.

Taking date from one year, 2010 we have the following for shooters that would be running 1911s. The sharp shooter class was the most predominant. You will probably find the same results for other matches. Now while that doesn't break down who was running Wilsons and Kimbes, but it sill shots you *175 competitors, Expert and below NOT using Rock Islands.
*


*Total Shooters by Division and Class* *Total**MA**EX**SS**MM**CDP*8814223121*ESP*12120313238  

As for the parts of the quoted post above in in bold, which is it?
People that like to shoot 1911s a lot, and often don't choose Filipino imports with cast frames. The champs don't shoot the guns they do to brag about the price tag, and neither do most of the serious 1911 shooters I've come across.
   


----------



## 45

Hey Marine you forgot two other 1911 Kimber & Springfield Aromry here are the numbers of Kmber & Springfield Armory used in the last four years of the IDPA . 2011 Kimber 16 Springfield Armory 12 . 2010 Kimber 17 Springfield Armory 23 . 2009 Kimber 18 Springfield Armory 17 . 2008 Kimber 23 Springfield Armory 12. Another reason why they won't use the guns from the Philippines because the frames are cast steel not hammer forged steel & cast steel won't take that kind of abuse. they go through more ammo in one month that most people go through in a lifetime. if you start putting 10000 rounds through a cast steel frame every month or two month it won't be long before that frame will crack. that why they use 1911 made in the U.S.A. because most of there frames are hammer forged & even the Springfield Armory frames which are made in Brazil are hammer forged that why they use them as well :smt071


----------



## VAMarine

45 said:


> Hey Marine *you forgot* two other 1911 *Kimber* & Springfield Aromry here are the numbers of Kmber & Springfield Armory used in the last four years of the IDPA . 2011 Kimber 16 Springfield Armory 12 . 2010 Kimber 17 Springfield Armory 23 . 2009 Kimber 18 Springfield Armory 17 . 2008 Kimber 23 Springfield Armory 12. Another reason why they won't use the guns from the Philippines because the frames are cast steel not hammer forged steel & cast steel won't take that kind of abuse. they go through more ammo in one month that most people go through in a lifetime. if you start putting 10000 rounds through a cast steel frame every month or two month it won't be long before that frame will crack. that why they use 1911 made in the U.S.A. because most of there frames are hammer forged & even the Springfield Armory frames which are made in Brazil are hammer forged that why they use them as well :smt071


How do you figure?



Jammersix said:


> Yup!
> 
> Guys who like expensive stuff buy Kimbers and Wilsons. (I speak to you from the land of Microsoft, and I tell you true.)
> 
> Guys who like to shoot 1911s, work with guns or work on guns buy Rock Islands.





VAMarine said:


> I guess that's why we see so many professional shooters & instructors with Rock Islands.
> 
> *2011 IDPA World Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2010 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2009 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> 
> 2008 IDPA Championship Equipment Survey
> *
> # of Rock Island / Armscor: 0
> 
> Wilson Combats
> - 2011: 20
> - 2010: 16
> - 2009: 12
> - 2008: 10
> 
> *Kimbers:
> - 2011: 16
> - 2010: 17
> - 2009: 18
> - 2008: 23
> *
> I must be from the world of Apple :anim_lol:


As for Springfield, it wasn't forgetfulness as there was no reason to include Springfield regarding a statement made regarding Kimbers, Wilsons, and Rock Islands.

Now for the record, I would rather rather own a Rock Island than a Kimber and have nothing against the RIA, but the claim that "guys who like to shoot" buy Rocks instead of "Expensive X" even if made in jest deserved a little bit of deflation.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Just asking. You can buy a Rock Island (designed and manufactured by Armscor in Marikina City, Philippines) for $599, and with no modifications, you can win four IDPA Championships?

That is impressive.

Especially since the Philippines would still be controlled by Japan, except for the original 1911: :mrgreen:


----------



## 45

Sorry about that I was half asleep when I first saw it. the only reason I mentiond Springfield Armory is because I like them. I just can't afford one right now mabye some day I will own a loaded stainless I can dream can't I.


----------



## Overkill0084

45 said:


> Hey Marine you forgot two other 1911 Kimber & Springfield Aromry here are the numbers of Kmber & Springfield Armory used in the last four years of the IDPA . 2011 Kimber 16 Springfield Armory 12 .  2010 Kimber 17 Springfield Armory 23 . 2009 Kimber 18 Springfield Armory 17 . 2008 Kimber 23 Springfield Armory 12. Another reason why they won't use the guns from the Philippines because the frames are cast steel not hammer forged steel & cast steel won't take that kind of abuse. they go through more ammo in one month that most people go through in a lifetime. if you start putting 10000 rounds through a cast steel frame every month or two month it won't be long before that frame will crack. that why they use 1911 made in the U.S.A. because most of there frames are hammer forged & even the Springfield Armory frames which are made in Brazil are hammer forged that why they use them as well :smt071


Dan Wesson, Ruger, Caspian Arms, and others have used cast frames at one time or another, or in some cases, still are. Quality cast frames will hold up fine. How many people actually have frame cracking issues with a modern steel frame 1911? Unless you're building a .460 Rowland, it really is unlikely to ever become an issue. Aluminum alloy on the other hand...


----------



## plinker56

Was wanting a 45 and picked up a Star 45 for a good price. Shoots good and is accurate, all steel, little on the heavy side but for a small 45 that helps take out some of the recoil. Have'nt had any problems with it so far and it is fun to shoot. Wanted a 45 and the price was right at the time. No longer made but from all the reviews I've read they are a pretty reliable pistol. I like it.


----------



## usmcj

plinker56 said:


> I like it.


...and that, sir.... is ALL that counts  Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## Easy_CZ

Colt. Everything else is just a copy. Including my Ruger SR1911.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Whats wrong with cast frames ? actually cast frames will last 2 or3 times longer than forged. Ruger and Caspain seem to like them.

Recoil supressors on tanks use cast instead of forged, lighter and last longer. Army must know something

Not trying to start anything here, just adding that in.


----------



## Coyotemoon

Overkill0084 said:


> Dan Wesson, Ruger, Caspian Arms, and others have used cast frames at one time or another, or in some cases, still are. Quality cast frames will hold up fine. How many people actually have frame cracking issues with a modern steel frame 1911? Unless you're building a .460 Rowland, it really is unlikely to ever become an issue. Aluminum alloy on the other hand...


Caspain uses cast frames and have a lifetime warranty on them--they have had forged frames come back with cracks, but NEVER a cast frame.


----------



## manisonenmi

I own four 1911, a SS kimber 5" barrel, a Para 5" barrel, a Para 3" barrel and an American Classic Amigo, made in the phillipines and sold through Bersa with a 3.5" barrel. They all shot very well out the box except for the amigo that would have a FTFs every once in a while, I could have been limp wristing for that gun..after a about 200 rounds and a firmer grip with it the problem disappeared. Kimbers, Colts, Les Baer, etc are very good but very expensive. Paras are middle of the range $600-$800. But in the $400-$575.00 range you have very good choices available, such as the aforementioned Amigo and Rock Island Armory, very basic 1911s, no frills, you will probably never win a national match with them, but hey they are great for target shooting, home defense and even concealed carry at very reasonable prices...I guess it all come down to how much you want to spend


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I got my PT11 SA 38 Super today, got it at CDNN $399 + Tax, it's a works gloss black pimp gun with the gold trim and a rail. I thought for $400 it would be an excellent house gun if it function propper and I could put a light or laser on it and if ever needed to use it in defence of the family I would not have to hand over a $1000 Colt or $2000 Dan Wesson.

It took almost two hours to get the dried oil cleand out of the gun and it re-oiled and the rails greased so I can shoot it tomorrow. Then I loaded a 100 rounds of 125gr JHP over 4.5gr of Unique to start the the break-in with, instead of some of the hotter stuff. And since it's a non ramped barrel and a HD weapon it will not be shooting and lead like my custom DW Razorback with ramped barrel.


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the Springfields.:mrgreen:


----------



## Waldo Pepper

berettatoter said:


> I had to go with the Springfields.:mrgreen:


 I have one of those, long slide 10mm Omega.


----------



## tacman605

I have owned many 1911's over the years and I am fortunate to be able to purchase whatever I want. I go for what works plain and simple.

In the last few years I have relied completely on Springfield Armory TRP Operators in one version or another. They are reliable, accurate and do everything I require of them at a decent price. I have never owned a $5000 custom 1911, I have shot several of them but never had the desire to own one.

Here is my TRP Operator









In regards to the RIA guns.


> Guys who like to shoot 1911s, work with guns or work on guns buy Rock Islands.


 You better know how to work on 1911's.

The RIA guns are basic guns and while they serve a purpose they will only take you so far in the game so to speak. I own RIA guns. My last one I purchased a Commander size simply for the frame to use my Kimber .22 upper on. In stock configuration they are good for what they are an entry level 1911. They are a good base gun to build on but again they will only take you so far.

The stock RIA









With the Kimber upper









Everyone has their favorite brand but they are all basically the same gun with added bells and whistles but some folks can take that same box of parts and put them together in a way that takes it to the next level of performance.

Another one of my favorite 1911's is my Para Carry 9. Although it has a different trigger system with Light Double Action setup everything else is true 1911. If you have never shot one of these type trigger's they are amazing.









Like anything else in life quality cost money and it all depends on how much you want to spend. There are many, many 1911's out there so there is something to fit everyone's budget or desires.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I've had several RIA's and I consider them a great entry level choice and if it's going to be a personel defence gun the the first tining you do is replace all factory springs or at least the recoil and FP sprinngs. Taurus is another entry level 1911 even though with some of their guns retail at just under $1000, and I consider over $700 above the entry level for 1911's.

I picked up a Taurus new for $399 this summer....this looks like a pimp gun and I even joke about it being one. But it so far is 100% reliable, very accurate and easy on hands. The feed ramp is polished to a perfect mirror finish, but FP had to be replaced because of being about 1/16" to short making for light primer strikes. It however had fired Remington factory 130 gr ball and CCI primmed handloads of mine w/o a failure. At that point I replaced the factory recoil and FP spring silicon wire springs, the recoil spring using at present is 17# for +P loads.


----------



## chessail77

I own a S&W 1911 and it is excellent, accurate and dependable, the design improvements and warranty were the edge for me.....JJ


----------



## Sgt45

I clicked other, my other is Wilson Combat X-Tac. My pre-70 series Colt is back in the safe. I've played with a lot of different guns over the last 40 years and the Wilson is by far the finest pistol I've ever owned, and yes, it's the most expensive.


----------



## stevedw

Dan Wesson


----------



## deskjockey12

Method said:


> Which 1911 brand do you prefer? If you could, list a reason why. Past/current experience? Feel, dependibility, accuracy?
> 
> If it's not on the list, feel free to state another option.
> 
> I am looking to get a 1911. I know, I know....I just got my USP-C 9mm you say. Well I just can't help myself. :-D
> 
> Let the debate begin.... :twisted:


If buying a gun soon after the previous purchase is a bad thing then I need an intervention.


----------



## shamrock62

spacedoggy said:


> What about the S&W line of 1911's. I don't hear much about them just my dealer tells me they are great guns.


I have the S&W 1911, it shots great, the only problem I have with the Smith's is that the extractor runs along the slide serrations...It kind of annoys me. That said, I also have the 3" barrel S&W 1911 - I can't say enough great things about the gun, shoots awesome. My favorite however, is the Ruger. Looks great, feels great and shoots awesome. Also, the extractor isn't on the slide! Being from MA - we aren't allowed the Les Baers, Rock Rivers, Ed Browns, Springfields, Colts (unless pre...) or even the the Kimbers! We can have the Sigs (which aren't true 1911s) Smiths, Para, Auto Ord., Rugers and not much else...Sucks!


----------



## sleepy

deskjockey12 said:


> If buying a gun soon after the previous purchase is a bad thing then I need an intervention.


LOL---you will have to wait till they are through with me.:smt048


----------



## claimbuster

DW, LB, STI and NH, in no particular order. Own and shoot all of them.


----------



## jaucp777

I have the fairly new Remington 1911 R1 and it's awesome. Only paid 650.00 and is worth every penny. I highly recommend this hand-gun.


----------



## jaucp777

You can't go wrong with a Smith & Wesson!!! Lifetime warranty.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Well if you think you need a life time warranty that's a good reason to buy S&W as any, but they are PIA to customize due to they are spec different from true 1911, fire control system different, can't use aftermarket barrels and slides. So if it's ain't like you want it, or you just want to dress it up some you gotta call S&W for the most part. All that aside they are generally well made with good attention to detail.

However I still say the current 1911 from Ruger is the best buy on the market, it has all the options one would want, except for Bobtail fram option and for $600 price tag.


----------



## Packard

The one gun I really regret getting rid of was my stainless steel Gold Cup. It was the most accurate gun I've ever shot. Very reliable. And (considering the quality) reasonably priced. 

The one down-side was it was not even reasonably dehorned and it would trash the linings on my sports jackets and suit jackets.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

I finally got my Colt 38 Super LWC recently, been trying to find one for several years.


----------



## rex

I prefer Colt,I know they are based on original specs and easier to work on than some others.


----------



## Jammersix

Colt has made more changes to ordnance specs than the other manufacturers put together.


----------



## jdeere9750

Waldo Pepper said:


> I finally got my Colt 38 Super LWC recently, been trying to find one for several years.


Nice looking gun. I like that color combo.


----------



## 60DRB

I like it when I see wear marks on guns...


----------



## rdstrain49

rex said:


> I prefer Colt,I know they are based on original specs and easier to work on than some others.


???????????????


----------



## paratrooper

I know I'm gonna catch Hell for saying this, but COLT 1911's have never really impressed me. Kind of felt that they were way over-rated, and as of late, living off their name for the most part. 

I have a Para-Ordnance P-1445 Limited Edition, and one of the Ruger 1911's. Those are as close as I'm gonna get to a COLT 1911. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Close enough for me.


----------



## Scott1911

In doing months of research I became sold on the Para Ordnance GI Expert. Yes it is not as full featured as some of the other guns out there, but the price was right and they are nicely built and well made. For under 500 bucks I think I got a very good deal.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Well for a 45ACP 1911 the best buy on the market at the moment for quality of materials, workmanship and price is the Ruger 1911 and it comes fully dress, only thing to maybe do is change thye stocks or go for night sights. Most dealers are selling them for about $575 to $650 range.


----------



## hayes1966

I have a couple of Kimbers - Customer Target II and Custom II. The target model is superb.


----------



## pic

shamrock62 said:


> I have the S&W 1911, it shots great, the only problem I have with the Smith's is that the extractor runs along the slide serrations...It kind of annoys me. That said, I also have the 3" barrel S&W 1911 - I can't say enough great things about the gun, shoots awesome. My favorite however, is the Ruger. Looks great, feels great and shoots awesome. Also, the extractor isn't on the slide! Being from MA - we aren't allowed the Les Baers, Rock Rivers, Ed Browns, Springfields, Colts (unless pre...) or even the the Kimbers! We can have the Sigs (which aren't true 1911s) Smiths, Para, Auto Ord., Rugers and not much else...Sucks!


Why would the sig not be considered a true 1911, just curious
1911 Traditional Compact Stainless


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Probably same reason the S&W isn't by 1911 snobs, are should I say the purest faction, the S&W & Sig are not compatible with parts. They will not take universal 1911 parts, and then there is external extractor. Although there the external extractor is a big improvement for 1911's the die hard 1911 guys don't like that big of improvement because of looks. JMB tried to get the USA & Colt to go with improved gun with external extractor and one piece barrel feed ramp but was turned down, so he started work on the now famous Browning Hi Power that is the basis for most modern semi-automatic hand guns....full ramped barrels and external extractors.


----------



## pic

Waldo Pepper said:


> Probably same reason the S&W isn't by 1911 snobs, are should I say the purest faction, the S&W & Sig are not compatible with parts. They will not take universal 1911 parts, and then there is external extractor. Although there the external extractor is a big improvement for 1911's the die hard 1911 guys don't like that big of improvement because of looks. JMB tried to get the USA & Colt to go with improved gun with external extractor and one piece barrel feed ramp but was turned down, so he started work on the now famous Browning Hi Power that is the basis for most modern semi-automatic hand guns....full ramped barrels and external extractors.


never knew that about the Browning. Thanks for the history lesson.. I owned a colt government back in the 1980's which was my primary carry gun. cut a lot of paper with that colt,, never a failure at all.I sold the gun to a good friend who fell in love with it after shooting the gun(big mistake). 
Started carrying the beretta 92 9 milimeter and also the stainless charter arms bulldog as a pocket pistol,lol, large for a pocket carry but it worked great.
The beretta Never shot as well as the colt govt as far as accuracy and speed combined.
I recently started looking and shopping around for another 1911 gun.I was between a couple different models, and when i grabbed ahold of that compact traditional stainless sig. I knew right away that was the one I was looking to find.. that sig has been shooting great, no problems at all. it fits all the colt holsters being the traditional with the rounded slide. thanks for the info Mr. Waldo Pepper,, have a great day


----------



## VAMarine

Waldo Pepper said:


> Probably same reason the S&W isn't by 1911 snobs, are should I say the purest faction, the S&W & Sig are not compatible with parts. They will not take universal 1911 parts, and then there is external extractor. Although there the external extractor is a big improvement for 1911's the die hard 1911 guys don't like that big of improvement because of looks. JMB tried to get the USA & Colt to go with improved gun with external extractor and one piece barrel feed ramp but was turned down, so he started work on the now famous Browning Hi Power that is the basis for most modern semi-automatic hand guns....full ramped barrels and external extractors.


You got a source for that? The Hi Power didn't get an external extractor until the 60s unless I'm mistaken.

The military didn't start looking at replacments for the M1911A1 until the 50s, long after Browning's death in 1926 and that never went anywhere for almost 30 years until 1985.

Browning didnt even finish the design of the Hi Power, his assistant is credited for what we know as the Hi Power / P35.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

VAMarine said:


> You got a source for that? The Hi Power didn't get an external extractor until the 60s unless I'm mistaken. I thought it was post WWII in early 50's, but could have been 60's.
> 
> The military didn't start looking at replacments for the M1911A1 until the 50s, long after Browning's death in 1926 and that never went anywhere for almost 30 years until 1985. I often run thoughts togather when writing, wasn't trying to say say he tried to sell them EE back then sorry.... JMB did try to sell the improvement of ramped barrel to USA and Colt along with FL Guide Rod about a few years before he died, but it was later in 50's or 60's that FN or former designer with FN tried to sell Colt the idea of external extractor.
> 
> Browning didnt even finish the design of the Hi Power, his assistant is credited for what we know as the Hi Power / P35. Quite true, but he did try to sell them the idea of ramped barrel and even the idea of the FLGR, and I seem to remember he even pitched the double stack magazine idea in 45ACP and was rebuffed so he went back and did it in 9mm for French.


I've often wondered if assistant didn't just get credit for JMB's work.

I really wanted one of the earlier DW 1911's that had the S&W slides with external extractor, but never found on in 10mm or 38 Super. The 1911 with ramped barrel, FLGR, EE, and extended "beaver tail" would be the perfect 1911 IMHO, and the DS magazine would make it just too big a grip for most. And most of us old timers who have 50 years or more with the slim 1911 would most likely never be comfortable with the big grips of a DS frame.


----------



## monadh

I'm changing my vote on preferred brand to Dan Wesson. Wow, what a pistol.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

Their new revolver version of the 715 is to die for and sure makes a S&W 686 look like over priced low quality gun, but then the have for 35 years or so.

Here's my 25 or so year old M-44 a 44 Magnum (2.5", 4", 10" & 8" barrels) that makes S&W 629 owners nervous. A max loaded 300gr is about like shooting a 6" 686 with 38 special. I've seen S&W's with cylinder blown apart along with top strap. A neighbor will not shoot my plinking 240 gr HC L/SWC I use in the DW, said they would rattle his 629 apart. He's shot my DW with the 240's and the hot 300gr loads and was amazed at lack of recoil and accuracy. I need a 6" to finish the set, maybe later in the spring.










Too bad they had all the damage to the plant back about Thanksgiving, they still not up and running last I checked. Needless to say my RZ38Super didn't get finished for my Christmas, but I told Keith that my birthday in July would be fine as well as next Christmas.


----------



## MyName1sMud

Springfield or bust


----------



## BigCityChief

Kimber


----------



## jdeere9750

monadh said:


> I'm changing my vote on preferred brand to Dan Wesson. Wow, what a pistol.


^This. For sure. What he said. Wow. ^


----------



## Vector16

I am surprised that Colt came in 3rd to Kimber and Sprigfield. I will enjoy thsi thread. I am in the market of one


----------



## shaolin

I have a Kimber CDP 2 that is nice and a Smith and Wesson 1911 that shoots very accurately.


----------



## Ricky59

Kimber Pro Raptor II ...


----------



## Ranger8021

Colt all the way


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, this is an old thread... Still going on... 

Anyway, as time goes on, my opinions have changed a bit.... 

Since this thread started (and before). Ive owned several 1911s over the years - various companies (Kimber, several Springfields, a Custom Shop Springfield, Dan Wesson and an Ed Brown). Springfield is my favorite standard production models. They make nice guns. High-end wise - the Ed Brown 1911 I previously owned was an awesome gun. But, I think I like the Springfield Custom Shop the most.... I prefer their guns over Nighthawk, Wilson, Brown and some of the others. Be aware that they are not standard production Springers, though...

I am 1911-less right now. If I ever get another, I think I'd want a Springfield Professional....


----------



## jdeere9750

Shipwreck said:


> Wow, this is an old thread... Still going on...
> 
> Anyway, as time goes on, my opinions have changed a bit....
> 
> Since this thread started (and before). Ive owned several 1911s over the years - various companies (Kimber, several Springfields, a Custom Shop Springfield, Dan Wesson and an Ed Brown). Springfield is my favorite standard production models. They make nice guns. High-end wise - the Ed Brown 1911 I previously owned was an awesome gun. But, I think I like the Springfield Custom Shop the most.... I prefer their guns over Nighthawk, Wilson, Brown and some of the others. Be aware that they are not standard production Springers, though...
> 
> I am 1911-less right now. If I ever get another, I think I'd want a Springfield Professional....


Where would you rate the Dan Wesson in that mix?

By the way, I'll never get used to the different profile pic.


----------



## Shipwreck

jdeere9750 said:


> Where would you rate the Dan Wesson in that mix?
> 
> By the way, I'll never get used to the different profile pic.


Hahaha... Been way overdue to change the avatar.... I can finally have bigger than a 50x50 pic, now that I'm a mod again. So, I could finally change the avatar 

The Dan Wesson came with Big Dot sights - I gave it a try and I HATED them. And, the sight cut into the slide prevented any other sights being installed. That issue pre-occupied me at the time, and it made me get rid of the gun. I didn't have it long. Gun quality was nice, though.


----------



## Purplehays

I have only fired Colts, I own three by serial number a 1916, 1945 and a gold cup made in the 80s they are awesome. I am thinking about getting another I.e. Remington R1 1911.


----------



## aryfrosty

I have several .45s and have seemingly always owned at least one at any time. I recently picked up a nice little Kimber Pro-Crimson Carry II...real nice pistol. I had a NIB Colt Govt Model and an S&W 4513TSW and a Para P10.45. Always admired the Sig 1911s and finally saw a new Ultra Two-Tone last week while looking for another snubby...less wide than the Para. I traded the Govt Model for the Sig and I have really like the pistol. Out of the first 100 rounds rounds and with a sore right hand I was pleased to see 100% functionality. No glitches or problems at all. Just came in and had dinner and settled in the den and realized that the Sig in a 'King Tuk' just about 'disappears' when I sit down and get busy. I have an idea that the Sig will be a first choice for me for a while. 3.25" and a 7 round mag makes it a good pick for me. My aftermarket full size mags also feed and fit well for spares in the Sig.


----------



## pic

aryfrosty said:


> I have several .45s and have seemingly always owned at least one at any time. I recently picked up a nice little Kimber Pro-Crimson Carry II...real nice pistol. I had a NIB Colt Govt Model and an S&W 4513TSW and a Para P10.45. Always admired the Sig 1911s and finally saw a new Ultra Two-Tone last week while looking for another snubby...less wide than the Para. I traded the Govt Model for the Sig and I have really like the pistol. Out of the first 100 rounds rounds and with a sore right hand I was pleased to see 100% functionality. No glitches or problems at all. Just came in and had dinner and settled in the den and realized that the Sig in a 'King Tuk' just about 'disappears' when I sit down and get busy. I have an idea that the Sig will be a first choice for me for a while. 3.25" and a 7 round mag makes it a good pick for me. My aftermarket full size mags also feed and fit well for spares in the Sig.


it's always nice to have that first shooting session go problem free. Those sigs are smooooth to the feel


----------



## wago9900

Got as few colts also. just bought a Para Ltc, sweet gun, great trigger. Just read Colt got multi million deal with the Army to make 45's for special ops.
Would like catch one of them if and when avail...


----------



## wago9900

Oh man sorry for the mistake for quoting Army meant Marines..


wago9900 said:


> Got as few colts also. just bought a Para Ltc, sweet gun, great trigger. Just read Colt got multi million deal with the Army to make 45's for special ops.
> Would like catch one of them if and when avail...


----------



## Mavrick

I've carried my Firestorm for 5 years now, and shoot Steel Challenge. It's got over 10k through it with no broken or beaten parts. I just shoot, clean and lubricate. The ONLY malfunctions have been when I made a mistake with my reloads. Oh, yeah, every round but the first, the factory test, were handloads.
Have fun, 
Gene


----------



## gene

Have to be kimber for me.


----------



## JBCOLT1911

Colt, the original and longest sustained mfg of the 1911.

Jimmy


----------



## Vector16

I perfer the Nighthawk myself. I can't affor to spend $3K on a gun at the moment so I got a RIA 1911 Tacvtical yesterday. I have heard great things about them and, like S&W, have a lifetime warranty. In CA at the moment, 1911s are hard to come by along with almost everything else. I overpaid by about $30 but it had all the features that I wanted, extended beaver tail, combat hammer, wood grips, tactical sights, adjustable trigger etc. If i would have paid less and bought the parts that I wanted it would have been alot more than that. They are the same design at the Colt 1911. I hope its as good of a gun as I have heard. People say its a steal for the money. Besides, I have not owned a steel gun in years being that I have been shooting Glocks, M&Ps, XDs etc.


----------



## Yohimbe2




----------



## Vector16

Yohimbe2 said:


>


If I would be able to get my hands on a SR1911 I would be all over it. I would have to move out of CA to do that though. Its not a bad idea, I just can't afford to do that at the moment and the wife does not really want to leave. It is getting to the point that I am willing to set that aside tho.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Colt, the original 1911. 
I have a 70 Series Government Model, an 80 Series Commander, a RIA Government Model, and a (what the heck was I thinking?) Taurus PT1911.


----------



## Vector16

ricepaddydaddy said:


> Colt, the original 1911.
> I have a 70 Series Government Model, an 80 Series Commander, a RIA Government Model, and a (what the heck was I thinking?) Taurus PT1911.


I heard that the PT1911 was a decent gun for the price, not better than the RIA which I have and love and not better than the colt which I have and am not really a fan of, but decent. What's wrong with the PT1911?
Taurus is always saying that their guns are great and they can keep them at a low price because of how where they are made.
I have a Hi-point C9. are the better than a Hi-Point? I hope so. The Hi-Point was $129. shoots flawlessly, is accurate as a glock, and comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## VAMarine

Vector16 said:


> I heard that the PT1911 was a decent gun for the price, not better than the RIA which I have and love and not better than the colt which I have and am not really a fan of, but decent. What's wrong with the PT1911?
> Taurus is always saying that their guns are great and they can keep them at a low price because of how where they are made.
> I have a Hi-point C9. are the better than a Hi-Point? I hope so. The Hi-Point was $129. shoots flawlessly, is accurate as a glock, and comes with a lifetime warranty.


For starters:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=31147

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=30982


----------



## Stengun

Howdy,

I only have one 1911. It's a Norinco 1911A1 that is stock except for a 2- piece full lenght guide rod and 18 1/2lb Wilson recoil spring and a slight honing of the sear and hammer, and I replaced the barrel bushing a few years ago. 

I have fired over 15,000 rounds and they range from super mild reloads that barely functional all the way to .45 Super loads. 

I have never had a gun related hiccup and the few hiccups I have had were due to a cheapo range mag and a couple of my reloads that were duds. 

It's a great pistol and is fairly accurate considering it is box stock with the factory barrel and sights. 

Paul


----------



## Nlmadog

Ed Brown 1st
Dan Wesson 2nd
Colt 3rd

Not a Kimber Fan if you are great !


----------



## devildog

*Sig Sauer*


----------



## Donn

Colt, because that's what I have. A Series 70 MkIV in 45acp another in 38 Super. Had a Springfield some years back and there was nothing wrong with it, but it didn't match up with my MkIV, so it went away.


----------



## BigCityChief

I haven't met a 1911 I didn't like. I currently own a Ruger SR1911 CMD; a Remington R1; a Springfield Armory Mil Spec; a Sig Stainless; a Kimber Tactical Custom II; and a Colt Government Model Series 80.


----------



## Cait43

I prefer SALAGRE over all others.... 
SALAGRE (DE LA) 1911, a top ranked wine from the vintage 1911


----------



## Ksgunner

Mine is a Kimber Pro Carry II. 4", light weight and very accurate and a great trigger. I'd post a photo but the site won't let me.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci

My 1911 favorite is Colt. Dan Wesson runs a close second. I have not shot one of Springfield Armory's offerings but I have fondled a couple....

VooDoo


----------



## LagunaBlueAP2

Voted for other. My Remington 1911 R1 has been 100% reliable and more accurate than I am. I have a Kimber Classic Custom that I'm still breaking in and testing. Superb accuracy with the Kimber.


----------



## Scrappy

My vote for Kimber, cant give you specifics of why, I havent received my Pro Carry II yet, should be sometime this week. Ill have to get back to you.
Im curious though, anyone get the Ruger?


----------



## desertman

I have four 1911's (1) Colt (2) Kimbers (1) Detonics Combat Master. Overall I like the Detonics the best, all stainless steel construction no metal injection molded (MIM) parts and shortened grip frame, but since they're not being made anymore, I voted for Kimber. I believe Detonics has come out with a double stack 1911 called the MTX, but I have yet to see one other than on their website or read about it or even see it advertised, leading me to believe it's some sort of prototype. Kimber, I feel is the closest thing to a custom made 1911 without a $3,000 price tag and for the average shooter are just as accurate. I have the Super Carry Pro 4 inch and the RCP II 3 inch and have had no issues with them, the RCP II is an excellent concealed carry gun, with it's "carry melt" treatment, light weight, and trough site. Although some may not like the sight, it was designed as a close quarters personal defense weapon.


----------



## Yosh

Colt 1911, Im no expert in this Guns but I like the Colt a lot. I live in Guatemala since december and guns are very expensive here. I saw a STI 2011 with the texas map on it, it looked nice but it was US$ 5,000.00.


----------



## mwbackus

If money were no object, my money would be on Wilson Combat... Otherwise I'll take my Springfield Armory TRP any day of the week. I also like Ed Brown, Nighthawk Custom, and Sig Sauer as well.


----------



## bubbinator

Really old post-really recent update! Local SO used SA 1911a1 past the 50K rd point w/o issue. The wanted to replace old guns. Bought Kimbers. They didn't last 60 days under the SO SWAT program, several failed to functional at all! Then they had a warranty hassle! Ended up sending them all back to Kimber with a "DO NOT REPLACE ORDER"! This was in 2006. The new replacement SA 1911a1s are stilln service and coming up on 40K rounds per gun w/o issues! My former partner who was on that SWAT team recently bought a new barrel/bushing/link kit for his 50K+ SA issue gun and it is back to shooting <3" groups @ 25yds unrested.


----------



## tomkat50

Anyone have any opinions on the Tisas Zig 1911A1?


----------



## neorebel

I have two Colts.....One Officers Model 1911 enhanced in stainless steel and the other Commander stainless steel. The Officers model is was made in 1994 and the Commander is new this year. I have had Taurus, Springfield, Kimber, Remington and Auto Ordnance. All of them are well made and shoot great but after all of the shooting is over these two remain. So there you go.....I guess I just like Colt 1911's.


----------



## BigCityChief

BigCityChief said:


> I haven't met a 1911 I didn't like. I currently own a Ruger SR1911 CMD; a Remington R1; a Springfield Armory Mil Spec; a Sig Stainless; a Kimber Tactical Custom II; and a Colt Government Model Series 80.


I have since added a Dan Wesson Valor, a Dan Wesson ECO, a Kimber Super Carry Ultra HD, and a Sig C3.

My 2 favorites are the Ruger and the DW Valor.


----------



## RegasAZ

I love my Para 14-45 SS. Looking at adding a Para Black Ops Recon to my collection.

Added Para Black Ops Recon and Standard 5" Black Ops to collection.


----------



## OGCJason

Been thinking about getting a 1911 myself...good thread & info here!


----------



## norb5150

I voted Smith and Wesson cause I only have one 1911. Obviously its a Smith and Wesson


----------



## oldman45

Been shooting 1911 platform for over 50 yrs. Still have the one my father used in WWII, along with other brands. Been shooting a S&W 1911 for the last five years that came from their custom shop. Carry it daily in work and shoot maybe 100 rounds a week with it. Not a single problem yet.


----------



## chief2747

for the money I prefer Armscor (RIA) I have two: one basic GI model and the other a 14 round hicap. Well made, no failures, priced right. I would like to have a Ruger but can't afford it.


----------



## Pistol Pete

Colt, I've owned/own 4 Colts, all 4 worked right out of the box, can't say that for the Kimber and 2 Rugers.


----------



## Kilibreaux

Of course I like name brands. However RIA is making "brand name" quality at budget prices...anyone surprised?
My RIA 1911 GI has so-far been 100% reliable. Considering the $600 price difference between the RIA and Colt or Kimber, it's hard to justify the added outlay for nothing more than bragging rights.


----------



## LarryP

I have a Wilson. If I had to choose one last gun to keep, I would sell my rifle, my shotguns and all my other handguns and keep the Wilson.


----------



## Nlmadog

My favorites : Brown, Nighthawk, Dan Wesson, Les Baer, Sig TTT, Colt GCNM And GC. Gotem all, lovem all. No Kimbers or Springfields. :numbchuck:


----------



## Spike12

I've had (in this order) Colt MkIV Series 80, SA SS Loaded, Para SlimDawg (3"). The SA was a finished by a 2nd grader and the PARA a jam-0-matic.

I now have both a S&W Series E 5" and a S&W Series E 4" (Scandium Frame). The 4" is my daily carry. I consider them both to represent 1911's with real improvements not just fads or primping on the 1911 design. For the money I don't think you buy better meaningful functional improvements.


----------



## TomcatPC

If I ever could afford a Model-1911 or a Model-1911A1...I could care less who made it as long as it were a WWII or earlier issued pistol LOL. 
Mark


----------



## bubbinator

Springfield Armory was my duty weapon of choice. I had a Para P14 but it was stolen-it was as 100% as the SA. BUG was a Detonics Combat Master MK VI SS, but retired after I saw one at a gun show going for $1K. A Para Wart Hog 10+1 1911 3"replaced it and is a daily CCW today. While in Thailand I had a USGI 1991A1 rebuilt by Army armorers (I was USAF) that I CCWed the whole time there. It saved my ass one day in an armed robbery attempt. Not a good day for the 2 Thai Baht Bus robbers-Thai Cops are not the place to screw with their friends.


----------



## bubbinator

I carried a SA are a State LEO was was 100% satisfied with it. My Partner, a former SO SWAT member, carried one too. His had over 70K rounds thru it and was still 100%. At one time the SO tried KIMBER and in less than 30 days sent them all back! Several guns failed(they shot a lot of rounds a week!) and ++Kimber Warranty sucked. They sent the entire multi-K order back and re-ordered Springfield Armory. It maybe just me- I don't like the "Kimber Cult" of people out there who talk trash about other gun owners. Seen too many at flea markets and job fairs.


----------



## EvilTwin

I have lots of guns.. as far as the topic.. IM liking my Kimber CDP 45 ACP with crimson laser sights and Meprolight night sights, the best. It really doesn't matter to me what others like but it would appear at least in this forum that Kimber is a very popular choice.
I have about 1500 round through this weapon without a single failure.. it tightened up the shot groups around 400 rounds and has been shooting relentlessly.. Its now my EDC and after 40 years of carrying , I am as confident in this weapon as I could possibly be.. it has not given me any reason to questions its reliability...


----------



## rex

Bubbinator, I like the way you think. Para never really impressed me but Kimber- ooh! They deviated from specs, threw on some goodies with a crap warranty and charged way too much for a gun that runs a high average of being sent back because they puke- retart business management class 101.


----------



## WBWilson

Wilson Combat


----------



## paratrooper

Since this tread is 24 pages long, I don't even know for sure if I responded to the poll and posted a response on here. And yes.....I was too lazy to check and see.

Anyways, I've just never been a real big fan of the 1911 style .45 acp. Maybe cause I carried one while in the Army. It was a Colt (of course) and it was so damn sloppy, it rattled while you ran. It rattled while in your hand. I don't recall it shooting particularly well either.

That having been said, I have a Para P14-45 Limited and a Ruger SR1911. Between the two, I feel satisfied enough. 

Several years ago, I shot a friend's Les Bauer custom deluxe, original hybrid, ultra-modern, full-on almost one-of-a-kind, limited production run, .45 acp. He said that it cost him right at $3k or so. 

It was pretty as can be, but it didn't shoot any better than other .45 acp 1911's I've shot in the past. I didn't want to hurt his feelings, so I told him it was a very nice looking gun.


----------



## Alycat

Kilibreaux said:


> Of course I like name brands. However RIA is making "brand name" quality at budget prices...anyone surprised?
> My RIA 1911 GI has so-far been 100% reliable. Considering the $600 price difference between the RIA and Colt or Kimber, it's hard to justify the added outlay for nothing more than bragging rights.


Agreed. I shoot my Kimber UC II & S&W 1911 Sc E quite well and they're both very "pretty", but my RIA FS is a great shooter & it was $540 with skeletonized trigger & hammer & rubber grips. It's never failed me, so I'd choose it first if the situation arose.


----------



## lshooter

Wilson Combat.


----------



## hoghead32

My choice is Ed Brown. I've had all the brands on the list except Colt. Colts service needs to b improved before I would buy one although I'm very interested in one of their models. Ed Brown is the most consistent in build and function as well as lifetime warranty. My S/W E-series comes in second with S/A third because of problems I've had with a couple of Springfields,their service is good thou. These are my experiences and may differ from yours.i have friends who love their 1911's even thou they basically have rebuilt them.Recently purchased a RIA compact in 45,all steel gun that I'm upgrading some that is fun to shoot and work on..just reworked the sear for a 4lb.pull that's crisp as a carrot,it also needs a 24lb.recoil spring which is ordered...a decent $400 gun


----------



## AjayTaylor

I love Colt 1911's because they are even cheaper than a Rock Island Armory sidearm. The last two Colt 1911's that I got, both Series 70's, one in .45 caliber and one in .38 Super, were free. I really love my Brother.


----------



## Shipwreck

monadh said:


> I'm changing my vote on preferred brand to Dan Wesson. Wow, what a pistol.


Me too... I like Dan Wesson and Ed Brown the best - if I had to limit it to just 1, I'd choose Dan Wesson too...


----------



## BigCityChief

Dam Wesson is my favorite: Valor .45, Pointman 9, and V Bob .45 are all fantastic shooters and are range regulars for me.


----------



## RiverRat1953

Les Baer, Colt Series 70, RIA, and soon to own a SR1911.


----------



## BigCityChief

RiverRat1953 said:


> Les Baer, Colt Series 70, RIA, and soon to own a SR1911.


You will love the Ruger! I own 2 of them - great pistols for the money IMO.


----------



## Plzdvm

Sti


----------



## BigCityChief

Hmmm... Dan Wesson, er Colt, um Ruger, Les Baer, Sig - I think I love all of them!!


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Colt. The original is still the best. I've got no use for zippity-do-da "wannabes" nor for Tupperware guns.


----------



## 2a

My first and only is my Ruger SR1911 so I guess I like it best 

The stainless steel Ruger 1911 is shown here just below my compact cz75d pcr 9mm


----------



## j4cub

I just have a soft spot for Colts. All of the others are nice but Colt is the only one that has been around for 100 years.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

j4cub said:


> I just have a soft spot for Colts. All of the others are nice but Colt is the only one that has been around for 100 years.


"If it ain't got the pony, it's just a phony."


----------



## WIpistol

I'm very happy with my Dan Wesson's.


----------



## CW

of the few I have shot,

it was a Les Baer that impressed me most.


----------



## lewwallace

Built a Para-Gold Cup 1989, still sweet after multi k/rounds. High capacity-compensated Caspian in 38 super 1991, lotsa acurate fun. IAI Javelina longslide 10mm, impulse buy but not the best. Recently bought IMHO the finest mfg'd production '11 format, CZ-USA Dan Wesson Cbob 10mm, just da bomb! 
But when it comes down to it all round fave....my dad's military issue (ca.1944? )1911A1 Remington-Rand, US ordnance mrkd! Tight, goes boom when I pull da trigger AND hits what I'm pointing it at!!!
(added pic of CZ/DW! Kinda proud!)


----------



## dakota1911

I have owned about everything but still have a huge soft spot for Colt.


----------



## Smitty79

Dan Wesson


----------



## flphotog

Didn't vote. I have 7 1911's two from one manufacturer the rest all different. They are all 1911's what's not to like.


----------



## meetingkeith

I appreciate my springfield but colts are nice too.


----------



## boatdoc173

MY favorites are(in no particula rorder)

wilson combat, Nighthawk, Ed Brown, Dan WEsson--they make me feel great--like I am a pro shooter--my wife shoots ragged holes with them


----------



## oldgypsy58

ovr my 50 yrs of shootin ive handled about ever type of 1911 there is but 2 yrs ago I bought a rock island armory and it it by far the best hand cannon I hav ever shot....I was born into a family that owned a carnival so I hav ben around firearms all my life an by now I figure ive sent somwher round a qtr million rounds down range an my RIA has ben the best one yet.....I hav 5 good friends who r now proud owners of the sam pistol aftr shootin mine an seein what a fantastic pistol it is....


----------



## Desertrat

Dan Wesson


----------



## Autos45

Right now it's a Sig 1911 STX, that's because it's the first 1911 I've ever owned :mrgreen:


----------



## JTZ06

Wilson Combat Professional, Nighthawk Custom -Dominator...


----------



## Montogo

anything but a 1911 , for me


----------



## Paulocnj

Have a Sig Tacops 1911 .45 - best, most accurate gun - even qualified as NRA Instructor with it. Also have Colt 1911a1 - but the Sig is still the best - tight groups and eats any ammo I have.


----------



## flatsixnut

Other.....
In order...Dan Wesson, RIA, Wilson Combat.


----------



## jmg

Other........
Ruger SR 1911.Best price vs quality in the market.


----------



## got2hav1

Other. Dan Wesson Valor all the way.


----------



## BigCityChief

As of today, Nighthawk Custom.


----------



## 1911crazy

What brand?

The one that functions, dependable, reliable and flawlessly. Any one.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

My 1911 is a Girsan (made in Turkey), and it is very well engineered, has a great level of fit and finish, and has performed perfectly for me so far. I have a few things I want to do to it to improve it for my tastes, but nothing that I MUST do to remedy a problem. For $400, I'm not going to complain one bit.


----------



## bambam

1. Les Baer
2. Wilson Combat
3. Nighthawk


----------



## desertman

I'd have to go with my two Kimbers. The RCP II and Solo Carry in that order. The Detonics Combat Master used to be my favorite until I tried using hollow points, doesn't feed them worth a shit. The Colt will feed them occasionally. The RCP II? Work's all the time with all types of ammo. Nice, lightweight, easy to carry although some may not like the trenched sight. The design of the feed ramp is outstanding! It cuts deep into the frame without that little step between the barrel and frame that's common on 1911's. Just one long smooth feed ramp. I believe Kimber did that so the nose of the bullet would not batter the aluminum frame. At any rate it is an excellent design. I'm surprised that John Browning didn't come up with it. Or that all Kimbers do not have that. That particular gun has been 100% reliable. 1911's are not my first choice for defensive carry, no single action semi auto is. I do not like the idea of having to disengage a safety before the gun can be fired in an emergency/stressful situation.

The Colt was my first handgun, started off as a .38 Super made in 1927. I converted it over to a .45 with Colt Commander components, had the frame "metalifed". It had already been refinished at least once before. So I wasn't concerned about it's collector value. I still have all the original parts and am considering having it professionally restored by Turnbull to it's original condition. It has a 5 digit serial number. Those are real ivory grips and was told that they are worth more than the gun? I'll have to find out whether it's worth restoring or not. Not that I have any intention of selling it.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Colt & Springfields! wouldn't take a kimber if it was free! jmo


----------



## Richard373

I own Auto Ordnance 1911 BKO in photo below just took first to 200 rounds down rang break in where perform well I had no issue at all. The gun shot at point of aim. For USA made Gi spec 1911 been one best I have ever own. Auto Ordnance sent been under Kahr Arms owner ship really improve brand name. For 1911 you can buy for under $500.00 dollars with polish feed ramp throat barrel made in USA been great gun . If there one down side Auto Ordnance Bko 1911 trigger pull gone feel heave stiff but that did stop me from shot out middle bull eye target at 15 yard on first shot.


----------



## slayer61

I like my Springfield 9mm Loaded just fine thank you very much!



But my Mrs. likes her Colt



It's good to have choices!


----------



## Hellraiser

These have my votes for 1911's&#8230;

I carry these two Springfield .45 Longslides&#8230; whenever I dress up to socialize&#8230;.










These are my&#8230; "Last Man Standing" Colt .45's&#8230; Mk IV, Series 70&#8230; bought in the late '70's&#8230;.


----------



## Uncle_Louie

I own 3 Colts, a 1911, 1911 A1 and an Officers Model. I guess the biggest reason is that over the years they have increased in value far more the most of my other guns and of course they are a good quality and their factory is in Hartford CT which is not to far away.


----------



## M1911a1lover

I have owned 6 M1911's...A Remington Rand, Colt, Singer all WW1 and WW2 guns, the rest have been SAI M1911a1s, 1 Mil-Spec Circa '94, a Loaded Ltwt and now a Range Officer model. I have fired many 1911's, in and out of .mil service. Not counting those and that by '95 were all pretty much worn out anyways. I still would go for an SAI first and foremost. I have been very impressed with Remingtons R1 line, they are well made and reliable, from what i have seen and heard from fellow shooters and clients. I would choose an R1 over a Colt. I have seen to many issues with Colts in the lst decade or so to not want one. Except if its a WW1/2 service pistol. Kimber is up there too, as long as it isn't a series II of a selected model. For me, Kimber M1911's were and will always be Klakamas Guns,Their Yonkers models are not my choice. After those, BUL,ATI,RIA, etc....they are good for the price point they come out at for those that want a budget M1911 pistol...Go Springfield....


----------



## Livingthedream

Love my Para P-13 commander. Great size and has 13 round Capacity.


----------



## Blackhawkman

I like my Colt Navy & my Rand. I shoot them too! I had a Springfield TRP which ate my hand, checkered front & back strap! I want Gunsite Colt pistol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43

*Ruger SR1911 CMD*


----------



## BigHead

I have a Colt Mk IV .45 Auto.


----------



## Greybeard

After much research I decided to go with Colt.


----------



## gwpercle

AMT Hardballer , Arcadia Machine & Tool , the first all stainless steel 1911 , even the magazine was stainless .
The only parts that aren't are the springs and the rear sight. The fully adjustable rear sight was a big plus .
When I got it , stainless steel handguns was a brand new thing , nobody else had a stainless 1911 so mine got a lot of attention at the range .
reading over the posts it seems not too many people have them .
I still have mine , but I tend to hang onto guns . 
Gary


----------



## C1PH3R

If I could afford it I'd get a full size Wilson combat 1911. As things stand I have a Springfield Armory full size GI model, and a Desert Eagle full size 1911, both in .45 ACP. The Desert Eagle is the most accurate pistol I have had except for my Smith model 29. The Colt Defender I had was unreliable, even after changing the recoil springs. Every 200 rounds or so it would start failing to feed. Traded it back to the guy I bought it from.


----------



## wirenut

Like Springfield says, everything you need.


----------



## studenygreg

Currently I only own colts
Mustang pocketlite 
Defender
Combat commander
Ww2 repro
Delta elite
M45a1 
Colt/walther .22lr
I do like the DW I have handles. I want to start looking I to some higher end 1911s soon. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhuBai70

I've always been happy with my Colt 1991. I bought it back in the mid- 90s and it has been very reliable. It has fixed sights but was very accurate right out of the box. I've only fired 230 gr. round nose in it (jacketed and lead) but it functions very well so I'm sure it would handle jacketed hollow points just fine. 
I recently purchased a Kimber Custom II but I have not fired it yet. I'm curious to see how it compares to the 1991.


----------



## desertman

I recently bought a Wilson EDC X9 not only is it my favorite 1911style gun. It's my favorite handgun. If only because of the quality, fit and finish of it. Not that it will do anything better than most other quality handguns. It's just such a superb piece of engineering and machinery. It's kind of like buying a Cadillac or a Rolls. Both are fine luxury cars but the fit and finish of a Rolls is so much better.

I've already got a wide variety of handguns. So it figures that one day I would eventually end up with one of these. It's the type of thing that if you can afford one, go for it, you won't be disappointed. If you're on a budget definitely not, nor would I beg, borrow or steal to get one. There are plenty of other great handguns out there that will suit your needs without breaking the bank.

But I gotta' admit it's the type of gun that you can sit and drool over all day. An amazing piece of work indeed.


----------



## PhuBai70

That's a fine looking gun for sure, desertman. 
I know what you mean about buying an expensive gun. My last five purchases have been in the $700 to $900 range but I've been toying with the idea of buying a top of the line single action revolver. I'm looking at a Colt or a Standard Mfg. Single Action Army. I'm probably looking at $1800 to $2000 at least. 
I've had a couple of Taylors & Co. single actions on my waiting list and I could buy both for about $1700 including the tuned actions that are available. These are fine revolvers and I've read nothing but good reviews about them.
So, that's where I'm at. One very expensive gun or two very good quality guns.


----------



## desertman

PhuBai70 said:


> That's a fine looking gun for sure, desertman.
> I know what you mean about buying an expensive gun. My last five purchases have been in the $700 to $900 range but I've been toying with the idea of buying a top of the line single action revolver. I'm looking at a Colt or a Standard Mfg. Single Action Army. I'm probably looking at $1800 to $2000 at least.
> I've had a couple of Taylors & Co. single actions on my waiting list and I could buy both for about $1700 including the tuned actions that are available. These are fine revolvers and I've read nothing but good reviews about them.
> So, that's where I'm at. *One very expensive gun or two very good quality guns.*


Thank you!

That's kinda' like where I was at. I've bought a lot of guns in the $600 to $1200 range. I figured that I'd probably be buying more so instead of buying three $1000 guns why not just buy one $3000 gun?

The Wilson was actually more of a luxury than a necessity. I prefer DA/SA's or striker's for every day carry. I'd love it if Wilson made either of those. Or even something along the lines of a Sig P938 or Kimber Micro 9? I even suggested that to them.

For SA revolvers I've got got 3 Cimmaron/Ubert's. Two are .45 LC and one .22. A Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley in .44 Magnum and one Bearcat .22. I also have a Colt blackpowder .36 in a display case. I like the look of the Bird's head grip on those SA's. So far I haven't fired any of those guns. I just really like the looks of them. I was surprised at the quality of those Cimmaron/Ubert's. You might want to consider them. The stainless one is the "Doc Holiday" I think I paid around $700 for it. Mine didn't come with the matching knife and shoulder holster which sells for more.


----------



## PhuBai70

Nice guns, very nice.
I have several double action revolvers and three Blackhawks but no true "cowboy" guns.
The two single action revolvers on my waiting list are both from Uberti. They make excellent replica revolvers and lever action rifles. Taylors imports them and then grinds and polishes some internal parts and you end up with a nice three pound trigger pull. 
They'll have to wait because my Springfield Armory 1911-A1 is on layaway and paid in full. Tomorrow my ten day waiting period is over and and I can pick up my Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45 ACP. Then I have to wait thirty days to do the paperwork on the Springfield.


----------

